#ubuntu-classroom 2007-05-15
<rokra> yeap
<jrib> rokra: hi
<rokra> hi again :)
<jrib> we need to clear something up, I'm a bit confused
<jrib> did you run "ln -s /bin/true /usr/bin/file" or did you run "ln -s /bin/true /usr/bin/file"
<rokra>  jrib first time you said me ln -s /bin/true /usr/bin/file , and you repaet do : ln -s /bin/true /usr/bin/file lol
<rokra> I did the ln -s /bin/true /usr/bin/file
<rokra> yes you understood me?
<rokra> first time you said me ln -s /usr/bin/file /bin/true and second time ln -s /bin/true /usr/bin/file
<rokra> I did the second
<jrib> I never said /usr/bin/file, I always said /usr/bin/fileexec.  We need to undo that now
<jrib> I assume you made the backup of the original file?
<jrib> "file"
<rokra> yes
<jrib> restore it
<rokra> file or filexec is the same
<rokra> the real name is carserver
<jrib> how is it the same?
<rokra> jrib: for me I used file for a var in our example
<rokra> but ok there is also a file " file" in the /usr/bin
<jrib> wait
<jrib> so "fileexec" is not the name of the program?
<rokra> the realname is cardserver
<jrib> ok
<rokra> /usr/bin/cardserver
<jrib> how are you trying to run it?
<rokra> /usr/bin/cardserver or cardserver
<jrib> and then what is the error?
<jrib> when you do /usr/bin/cardserver
<rokra> -su: /usr/bin/cardserver: No such file or directory
<jrib> what's with the "su" thing?
<rokra> dont  know
<rokra> :s
<rokra> I checked on a debian sytem and it worked :s
<rokra> but on the ubuntu I have this error
<jrib> what kind of file is it?
<rokra> ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.2.5, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
<jrib> no source?
<rokra> jrib: no source
<jrib> rokra: no idea, sorry
<rokra> ok thx for your help
<rokra> it smell the debian reisntall
<nalioth> jrib: you're a machine :)
* jrib reboots nalioth 
<poningru> eek
<soundray> lment_ox: Hi
<lment_ox> hey
<soundray> Open the file with 'nano /etc/passwd'
<soundray> Move the cursor to the end of the first line and delete the "/tmp" with the backspace key.
<soundray> Got that?
<lment_ox> how do i open in nano ???
<lment_ox> i am in nano but how do i access root file within that windo?
<lment_ox> same first line as before???
<soundray> Hey, I would really like to help you, but you have to do what I ask you to, and not something else.
<lment_ox> ok
<soundray> Hit Ctrl-X to exit nano. You should get back to the # prompt.
<lment_ox> yes
<nalioth> sudo nano /etc/passwd
<soundray> Enter 'nano /etc/passwd' (everything between the quotes)
<nalioth> don't forget the sudo
<soundray> no, nalioth
<soundray> We're in recovery mode.
<jrib> recovery mode
* nalioth runs away
<lment_ox> ok opened
<soundray> Move the cursor to the end of the first line and delete the "/tmp" with the backspace key.
<soundray> Can you do that?
<lment_ox> there is no "/tmp"
<soundray> Does the first line read "root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash"?
<lment_ox> no when i opened nano, screen is blank other than options at the bottom
<soundray> Strange. Do a Ctrl-X again to exit nano.
<lment_ox> k
<lment_ox> ...
<soundray> Do you get any output when you enter this line:
<soundray> cat /etc/passwd
<lment_ox> yea
<lment_ox> first line reads root:x:0:0:0:root:/root:/tmp
<soundray> Now enter all of this line:
<soundray> nano /etc/passwd
<lment_ox> ok
<soundray> lment_ox: is the file opened in nano now?
<lment_ox> at the top says:  gnu nano 1.3.12 file etc/passwd but rest is blank
<lment_ox> other than commands at the bottom
<soundray> Okay, we'll take a different approach now. Ctrl-X to exit nano
<lment_ox> okee
<soundray> Series of commands now. The first one:
<soundray> cd /etc
<soundray> Got that?
<lment_ox> k
<soundray> Now:
<soundray> cp passwd passwd-copy
<lment_ox> permission denied
<soundray> lment_ox: are you sure you're in recovery mode?
<lment_ox> 100% waited for option to login to recovery used my usr name logged in
<soundray> lment_ox: did you set a root password at any point?
<lment_ox> just did
<soundray> just when?
<lment_ox> i just went into admin made sure my password was what i set it as
<soundray> What do you mean by "went into admin"?
<lment_ox> sys/admin /user groups  root
<lment_ox> in gnome
<soundray> lment_ox: did you run 'sudo passwd' at any point?
<lment_ox> no
<soundray> What does your prompt look like at the moment?
<lment_ox> k40571k@dhst-desktop:/etc$
<soundray> Try this one:
<soundray> sudo nano /etc/passwd
<lment_ox> same as prior
<soundray> Okay, something is wrong with your system, and I can't imagine how it got that way.
<soundray> Normally, when you choose recovery mode, you shouldn't need to login at all.
<lment_ox> ok
<soundray> Is this a fresh install?
<lment_ox> recent
<soundray> Not upgraded?
<lment_ox> no 6.1 waiting for 7
<soundray> With all of this going on, I don't know if fixing your /etc/passwd will make a difference.
<lment_ox> oh yea should i wait for 7???
<soundray> Would it be terrible to use a 7.04 CD and do a fresh installation?
<lment_ox> then redoit
<soundray> Why wait, it's out...
<lment_ox> no waiting on 7 to do so :)
<lment_ox> i am in dutch harbor alaska takes awhile
<soundray> lment_ox: is downloading the iso and burning to a CD-R an option?
<lment_ox> not on this comp also because serv prov likes to time out large file dls but possibly] 
<lment_ox> do u know if 7 is torrent avail?
<soundray> You could download it with wget. If it gets interrupted, you can use wget -c to continue
<soundray> I think it is
<lment_ox> wget??? website???
<soundray> Comes with ubuntu -- but that's useless, right? Dang...
<lment_ox> hahaha
<lment_ox> i have wget but not the dl url
<soundray> I see, sec...
<lment_ox> k
<soundray> wget http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso
<lment_ox> dl'n we'll see how that goes
<lment_ox> really appreciate all the help
<lment_ox> Q: though when i install 7 will all of info from 6 be deleted
<soundray> Well, I hope it will have helped in the end.
<soundray> You should back up your /home directory and possible /etc for reference.
<lment_ox> how so?
<soundray> Depends on what you have in your system...
<lment_ox> nothin but fonts and images at this point , but i am in the end trying to access root to install a anti virus as well as sun java asp
<soundray> Are you setting up a fileserver or mailserver?
<soundray> Because on a personal workstation, you don't need virus protection for Linux.
<lment_ox> file server i think i would have to ask my boss havent got passed the root problem to know more
<lment_ox> thats what i thought as far as linux cause you can debuh that shit right???
<soundray> Anyway, if you do a fresh install, it will format the partition that you set as /
<lment_ox> yea
<lment_ox> um
<soundray> So it's best if you copy any valuable data to another machine, external hard disk or optical disks.
<lment_ox> when wget dl where is the dl directory??? desktop???
<lment_ox> oic
<lment_ox> dat file work???
<soundray> Present working directory.
<soundray> You mean tape?
<lment_ox> yea
<lment_ox> old school lmao
<soundray> It should, if you have a driver for the DAT drive...
<lment_ox> believe so
<lment_ox> present working directory is the name im logged onto right???
<soundray> No
<soundray> it's what you last cd'd to.
<soundray> Enter pwd to find what it is currently.
<lment_ox> gotcha
<soundray> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<soundray> ^ might have some interesting stuff for you
<lment_ox> thanks :) i am just getting into linux and i am falling in love with it
<soundray> Well, good luck with it.
<lment_ox> thank you
<soundray> I'll be off then. Last chance to ask ;)
<lment_ox> um
<lment_ox> how do i add themes
<lment_ox> ???
<soundray> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<soundray> !changethemes
<ubotu> [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy for a guide. [Kubuntu]  For a Kubuntu guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<soundray> Ubotu knows everything ;)
<lment_ox> haha
<lment_ox> thanks
<soundray> Did you say you're from Cicely?
<soundray> Oh, that's just fictional, right
<soundray> :)
<soundray> Bye
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-classroom.log
<draco> hi
<soundray> Okay, first disable automounting:
<soundray> System-Preferences-Removable drives -- untick the boxes under Removable Storage
<b33r> ok
<soundray> Now "eject" your device (right click on the icon)
<soundray> (then select Eject from the menu)
<b33r> k
<soundray> b33r: open a terminal and run
<soundray> sudo fdisk -l
<b33r> hmm but what that will do?
<b33r> u mean to partition it one for win and 1 for linux?
<soundray> List partitions that are visible for your system.
<b33r> ok
<soundray> We're still diagnosing, not fixing anything yet
<soundray> You will recognize your hard disk partitions. The other set of partitions corresponds to your flash device.
<b33r> /dev/sda2            4747        7301    20523037+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<b33r> that?
<soundray> b33r: looks promising. What's /dev/sda1 ?
<b33r> my NTFS partition
<b33r> I have windows on it
<soundray> Do you have a /dev/hda1 ?
<b33r> u mean sda1 I'm on feisty
<b33r> yeah I do
<soundray> I mean what I say. Do you have a /dev/hda1 ?
<b33r> no
<b33r> /dev/sda1   *         894        4746    30949191    7  HPFS/NTFS
<b33r> no hda1
<soundray> b33r: do you get any output from 'dmesg | grep sdb'?
<b33r> uhh wha do u mean?
<b33r> what*
<soundray> Enter
<soundray> dmesg | grep sdb
<soundray> Does that return any output?
<b33r> yeah
<b33r> I have sdb1 another hard drive
<soundray> How many in total?
<b33r>    28.485502]  SCSI device sdb: 160836480 512-byte hdwr sectors (82348 MB)
<b33r> [   28.485517]  sdb: Write Protect is off
<b33r> [   28.485520]  sdb: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
<b33r> [   28.485541]  SCSI device sdb: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
<b33r> [   28.485591]  SCSI device sdb: 160836480 512-byte hdwr sectors (82348 MB)
<b33r> [   28.485603]  sdb: Write Protect is off
<b33r> [   28.485605]  sdb: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
<b33r> [   28.485626]  SCSI device sdb: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
<b33r> [   28.485629]   sdb: sdb1
<b33r> [   28.498277]  sd 0:0:1:0: Attached scsi disk sdb
<b33r> [   51.750877]  EXT3 FS on sdb1, internal journal
<soundray> Please ask before you paste if it's more than two lines.
<b33r> ok sorry
<soundray> How many hard disks do you have in total?
<b33r> 2
<soundray> Okay. Do you get any output from 'dmesg | grep sdc' (yes/no)
<b33r> yeah
<soundray> b33r: /dev/sdc will be your flash device then. Let's mount /dev/sdc1 to confirm that:
<soundray> sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt
<b33r> 33r@b33r:~$ sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt
<b33r> mount: special device /dev/sdc1 does not exist
<b33r> worked nvm
<soundray> It's mounted?
<b33r> says 99% full
<soundray> df -h /mnt
<soundray> what does that say?
<b33r> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<b33r> /dev/sdc1             967M  966M  332K 100% /mnt
<soundray> that's the 300k one then. It probably contains the Windows driver and some magic to run that driver automatically.
<soundray> Did you get lots and lots from 'dmesg | grep sdc'?
<b33r> yeah
<b33r> btw I want it to run normally on windows too not only on ubuntu
<soundray> What do you get from 'dmesg | grep sdc1'?
<soundray> Please paste.
<b33r> [   87.243243]   sdc: sdc1
<b33r> [  219.843284]   sdc: sdc1
<b33r> [ 1844.846727]   sdc: sdc1
<soundray> Okay, are you ready to format the device? We can make it usable for Windows and Linux alike, but it will be blank.
<b33r> yeah good thing I backed up the data
<soundray> sudo fdisk /dev/sdc
<soundray> then hit 'p' enter to show the current partition table.
<soundray> Done?
<b33r> yeah
<soundray> There should be some warnings, but no errors. True?
<b33r> bi
<b33r> no*
<b33r> want me to paste what it showed?
<soundray> yes pls
<b33r> Disk /dev/sdc: 1015 MB, 1015021568 bytes
<b33r> 250 heads, 32 sectors/track, 247 cylinders
<b33r> Units = cylinders of 8000 * 512 = 4096000 bytes
<b33r>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<b33r> /dev/sdc1   *           1         248      991216    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<b33r> Partition 1 has different physical/logical endings:
<b33r>      phys=(249, 249, 32) logical=(247, 201, 32)
<soundray> That's the exact problem you're going to fix now. Delete the partition now: Hit 'd' enter, then say '1' when it asks for the number to delete.
<b33r> ok
<b33r> what now?
<soundray> 'n' enter
<b33r> Command (m for help): 1
<b33r> 1: unknown command
<soundray> 'p' enter again
<soundray> Paste what it says
<b33r> Disk /dev/sdc: 1015 MB, 1015021568 bytes
<b33r> 250 heads, 32 sectors/track, 247 cylinders
<b33r> Units = cylinders of 8000 * 512 = 4096000 bytes
<soundray> Okay. Hit 'n' enter
<b33r> Command action
<b33r>    e   extended
<b33r>    p   primary partition (1-4)
<soundray> Select 'primary' if it tells you to choose
<soundray> yeah, 'p'
<b33r> then 1 right?
<soundray> Yes
<soundray> You're learning fast :)
<b33r> First cylinder (1-247, default 1):
<b33r>  also 1?
<soundray> yes
<b33r> Last cylinder or +size or +sizeM or +sizeK (1-247, default 247):
<soundray> just enter
<soundray> to accept the default, 247
<b33r> ok
<soundray> 'p'?
<b33r> /dev/sdc1               1         247      987984   83  Linux
<soundray> We need to change it from Linux to W95 Fat32 now.
<soundray> Hit 't'
<soundray> it'll give you a list that probably needs to scroll...
<b33r> Hex code (type L to list codes):
<soundray> then you enter 0c
<soundray> all right, just enter 0c
<soundray> and p again to confirm that it's now FAT32
<b33r> yeah
<b33r> it's FAT32
<soundray> Okay, nothing on the device has changed yet. If you hit 'w' enter now, the new partitioning will be written.
<soundray> Then it'll be permanent.
<b33r> should I paste
<b33r> it gave an error
<soundray> yes
<b33r> The partition table has been altered!
<b33r> Calling ioctl() to re-read partition table.
<b33r> WARNING: Re-reading the partition table failed with error 16: Device or resource busy.
<b33r> The kernel still uses the old table.
<b33r> The new table will be used at the next reboot.
<b33r> WARNING: If you have created or modified any DOS 6.x
<b33r> partitions, please see the fdisk manual page for additional
<b33r> information.
<b33r> Syncing disks.
<soundray> Right, we should have umounted it. But it's not a problem.
<soundray> Do a 'q' to exit fdisk.
<b33r> it exited itself
<soundray> Okay. What does 'mount | grep sdc' say?
<b33r> /dev/sdc1 on /mnt type vfat (rw)
<soundray> Do a 'umount /mnt'
<soundray> sry, make that 'sudo umount /mnt'
<b33r> done
<soundray> Then do a plug cycle (remove and plug it in again).
<b33r> should I put back in the auto mount?
<soundray> b33r: no, not yet
<b33r> ok what now?
<soundray> We have partitioned it now, but we still have to format it.
<soundray> Think of a nice name for it, like Stick
<soundray> Then type
<soundray> sudo mkdosfs -F32 -n Stick /dev/sdc1
<b33r> ok
<soundray> Then reenable automounting
<soundray> and do a plug cycle.
<b33r> thanks worked :D
<soundray> mount | grep sdc should now say
<soundray> /dev/sdc1 on /media/Stick type vfat (rw)
<soundray> Correct?
<b33r> /dev/sdc1 on /media/Stick type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,utf8,umask=077)
<soundray> Hey, success :)
<soundray> Any questions?
<b33r> thank u very much mate
<b33r> yeah what's rw,nosuid,nodev?
<soundray> Are you British? :)
<b33r> no
<b33r> Lebanese
<soundray> readwrite, can't make root executables on it, can't create special device files on it.
<soundray> Makes good sense for an automounted device.
<soundray> Okay, no problem mate.
<b33r> 1 more thing now if I remove files on a windows box will the problem return? =/
<soundray> No, I wouldn't think so.
<b33r> ok thanks again
<soundray> To get it back to the old format, you'd have to use a utility provided by the manufacturer.
<soundray> Got a suggestion:
<soundray> Next time you need a USB flash device, get a mini SD card reader. Very cool, much more versatile :)
<b33r> uhh what's that?
<soundray> SD are memory cards for cameras, voice recorders etc.
<b33r> yeah well where do u stick it? USB? :/
<soundray> Exactly.
<soundray> The card reader, that is.
<b33r> oh nice, gonna look it up
<b33r> brb booting windows to check if it'll work fine there =)
<soundray> I'm off now, see you
<b33r> bbye
#ubuntu-classroom 2007-05-17
<crdlb> hello
<nj786> crdlb?what do i do?
<nj786> crdlb, help me through this
<nj786> crdlb?
<crdlb> ok go to edit>preferences
<crdlb> and be patient
<nj786> sorry, ok and then
<crdlb> click the Networks tab
<crdlb> and find "Ubuntu Servers"
<nj786> ok next
<crdlb> or something like that
<nj786> ok found unbuntu server
<crdlb> ok
<nj786> double click?
<crdlb> yes
<nj786> ok then
<crdlb> then on the servers tab
<crdlb> change it to irc.freenode.net/8001
<nj786> ok done
<nj786> doi close the window
<crdlb> yes
<nj786> ok i am done
<nj786> what do i do now?
<crdlb> then exit xchat-gnome
<crdlb> and reopen it
<PepperBob> so..
<PepperBob> Woody_, open a terminal
<Woody_> tes
<Woody_> yes
<Woody_> ok
<Woody_> opened
<PepperBob> type: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<PepperBob> be aware: your x will stop!
<Woody_> ok
<PepperBob> did it stop?
<Woody_> yes
<PepperBob> ok, login at the prompt
<Woody_> ok
<PepperBob> now: cd ~/Desktop
<Woody_> yes
<PepperBob> type: sudo sh NV....<driver-file>
<PepperBob> erm...
<PepperBob> Woody_, i meant without those dots... sudo sh <file-you-downloaded>
<Woody_> i forgot the file name
<PepperBob> Woody_, just type "NV" and hit the <TAB> key
<PepperBob> Woody_, it will autocomplete
<Woody_> ah okay
<Woody_> yes, as in Windows Command Prompt
<Woody_> okay
<PepperBob> Woody_, yes - even better ;)
<Woody_> :P
<PepperBob> Woody_, so did you typed that?
<Woody_> there is a warning now
<Woody_> yes, i typed it
<Woody_> and asked for a password
<Woody_> i put the password
<PepperBob> good
<Woody_> and now i came to a screen
<PepperBob> good
<PepperBob> now proceed
<Woody_> should i type what the Warning says?
<Woody_> i got another warning that says:
<PepperBob> yes please
<Woody_> YOU DO NOT APPEAR TO HAVE AN NVIDIA GPU SUPPORTED BY THE 1.0-9755 NVIDIA LINUX GRAPHICS DRIVER INSTALLED IN THIS SYSTEM.
<Woody_> i think i can still proceed, there is the OK button
<Woody_> should i proceed?
<PepperBob> Woody_, that's it.
<PepperBob> Woody_,  YOU DO NOT APPEAR TO HAVE AN NVIDIA GPU SUPPORTED BY THE 1.0-9755 NVIDIA LINUX GRAPHICS
<Woody_> so?
<PepperBob> Woody_, somehow it seems as if you graphics adapter has no 3d option
<Woody_> but the 2 laptops have the same graphics adaptor
<PepperBob> Woody_, yeah i saw that...
<PepperBob> Woody_, but it can't detect it
<PepperBob> Woody_, that causes the driver to fail when loading
<Woody_> mmmm
<PepperBob> Woody_, probably it's damaged or turned off (bios settings?)
<Woody_> but i use it for Windows XP
<Woody_> it works normally
<PepperBob> Woody_, pressing OK will send you back to the terminal i guess
<Woody_> its asking me if i want to install or not
<Woody_> if i should accept the license agreement or not
<PepperBob> Woody_, try to install
<Woody_> ok
<Woody_> i got another error that says:
<PepperBob> Woody_, even if it compiles it, it will fail loading i guess
<Woody_> No precompiled kernel interface was found to match your kernel; would you like the installer to attempt a kernel interface for your kernel from the nvidia ftp site?
<PepperBob> Woody_, that's okay
<PepperBob> "YES" or whatever
<Woody_> ok
<PepperBob> Woody_, this is the time when it starts to compile a new module for your kernel.
<Woody_> no matching premcomiled kernel interface was found on Nvidia ftp sites
<Woody_> this means that the installer will need to compile a kernel interface for your kernel
<PepperBob> ok
<Woody_> thats what the error says
<PepperBob> yes it should compile it
<Woody_> Another error :P
<PepperBob> Woody_, that's okay so far. the worst error was the first one.
<Woody_> You do not appear to have libc header files installed on your system. Please install your distribution's libc development package/
<Woody_> .*
<Woody_> i press okay
<Woody_> and another error comes
<PepperBob> Woody_, ok.. seems as if there are some packages missing
<Woody_> Installation has Failed. Please see the file  ` /var/log/nvidia-installer.org
<PepperBob> ok.
<Woody_> it threw me back to the terminal
<PepperBob> Woody_, you need to install package:
<PepperBob>  linux-libc-dev
<PepperBob> Woody_, so type: sudo apt-get install  linux-libc-dev
<Woody_> ok working....
<Woody_> tetched 664KB
<Woody_> fetched*
<Woody_> okay
<PepperBob> Woody_,
<Woody_> done
<PepperBob> just for the moment:
<PepperBob> please type: sudo modprobe nvidia
<Woody_> Not loading nvidia module; not used in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<PepperBob> Woody_, you just typed modprobe nvidia?
<Woody_> yes
<Woody_> with sudo
<PepperBob> yes. and the output was "Not loading nvidia module; not used in /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Woody_> yes
<PepperBob> Woody_, type: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Woody_> ok
<PepperBob> scroll to that line that says Driver "nvidia"
<PepperBob> and check if it's uncommented..
<Woody_> there is no "nvidia"
<Woody_> its "nv"
<PepperBob> Woody_, rewrite it to "nvidia"
<Woody_> ok
<Woody_> it is not commented
<PepperBob> hit CTRL-X
<PepperBob> and safe
<Woody_> okay saved
<PepperBob> modprobe again please
<PepperBob> what does it say?
<Woody_> [ 2898.676000]  nvidia: Unknown parameter 'NVerg_SoftEDIDs'
<Woody_> FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia
<PepperBob> Woody_, that sounds too bad.
<Woody_> oh :(
<PepperBob> Woody_, you can try to run the nvidia installer
<PepperBob> Woody_, but it will fail loading the module in the end.
<Woody_> im getting the same errors
<PepperBob> Woody_, which?
<Woody_> same, the ones when i install the nvidia installer
<PepperBob> can you paste /var/log/nvidia-installer.org
<Woody_> whats the command?
<PepperBob> Woody_, "cat"
<Woody_> no such file or direcotry
<Woody_> directory*
<PepperBob> Woody_, whoops.. it's  /var/log/nvidia-installer.log
<Woody_> okay
<Woody_> its so large
<Woody_> it needs a pastebin
<Woody_> and im not on X
<Woody_> can i use vncviewer?
<PepperBob> Woody_, let's try this:
<Woody_> ok
<PepperBob> Woody_, sudo apt-get install openssh
<PepperBob> Woody_, this will install a ssh server and you'll be able to access wisam from you other notebook
<Woody_> E: couldn't find package openssh
<PepperBob> Woody_, just take "ssh"
<Woody_> ok working now
<Woody_> downloading
<PepperBob> what is you local username on wisam?
<Woody_> done
<Woody_> wissam-laptop
<PepperBob> Woody_, do you know wissam's ip address?
<Woody_> no, its DHCP
<Woody_> wait, i can get it from the router
<Woody_> one moment
<PepperBob> Woody_, np, "ifconfig" will tell you as well
<Woody_> ok got it
<PepperBob> now turn to you other notebook
<Woody_> yes
<PepperBob> and open a terminal
<Woody_> ok
<PepperBob> how is you other notebook called?
<Woody_> the one im using right now
<PepperBob> yes
<Woody_> laptop-123
<PepperBob> now on laptop-123 type: ssh -l wissam-laptop <wissams-ip-address>
<Woody_> okay
<PepperBob> Woody_, what happened?
<Woody_> it connected but it asked me about wissam-laptop password
<Woody_> i did put it
<PepperBob> ok
<Woody_> and it still says access denied
<PepperBob> Woody_, when you log in at wissam: the login name is wissam-laptop, is that correct?
<Woody_> no
<Woody_> its wissam
<PepperBob> Woody_, ah i thought that... :)
<PepperBob> so try again from laptop-123 type: ssh -l wissam <wissam's ip address>
<Woody_> ah okay
<Woody_> done
<PepperBob> so enter password
<Woody_> ok i entered it
<Woody_> it works now
<PepperBob> great
<Woody_> Linux wissam-laptop 2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 07:36:31 UTC 2007 i686
<Woody_> The programs included with the Ubuntu system are free software;
<Woody_> the exact distribution terms for each program are described in the
<Woody_> individual files in /usr/share/doc/*/copyright.
<Woody_> Ubuntu comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY, to the extent permitted by
<Woody_> applicable law.
<Woody_> Last login: Thu May 17 15:12:15 2007
<PepperBob> now cat /var/log/nvidia-installer.log
<Woody_> on which laptop? woody or wissam?
<PepperBob> Woody_, you are working on laptop-123 now only
<Woody_> ah sorry
<Woody_> ok
<PepperBob> Woody_, there you can copy and paste terminal stuff
<Woody_> yes i can see this: wissam@wissam-laptop:~$
<PepperBob> Woody_, now cat that file, and copy it and paste it.
<Woody_> cat: /var/var/log/nvidia-installer.log: No such file or directory
<PepperBob> Woody_, look at the path. there's one /var/ to much
<Woody_> lol sorry sorry
<PepperBob> Woody_, try to use Tabcompletion. it will ease your day ;)
<Woody_> :D ok
<PepperBob> now copy it from the terminal and put it in a pastbin
<Woody_> http://pastebin.ca/493049
<Woody_> thats it
<PepperBob> Woody_, ok.. erm first of all: you installed libc-dev, don't you?
<PepperBob> Woody_, can you please type: gcc --version
<Woody_> ok
<Woody_> gcc (GCC) 4.1.2 (Ubuntu 4.1.2-0ubuntu4)
<Woody_> Copyright (C) 2006 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
<Woody_> This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.  There is NO
<Woody_> warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.
<PepperBob> ok
<PepperBob> wait
<nalioth> Woody_: try not to paste a bunch of extra stuff
<Woody_> ok im sorry nalioth
<nalioth> Woody_: it's ok for some stuff, but for versions and such, we don't need the copyright notices and such
<Woody_> ok
<PepperBob> Woody_, we should try with this:
<PepperBob> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_1.0-9631.html
<PepperBob> Woody_, Stop!
<PepperBob> Woody_, http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-9631.html
<PepperBob> Woody_, wrong arch
<PepperBob> Woody_, i wasn't aware of that text that said your GPU is only support by 96XX Drivers
<PepperBob> umph...
<Woody_> PepperBob:
<PepperBob> Woody_, yea
<Woody_> im sorry, my computer just turned off :S
<PepperBob> Woody_, don't worry.
<Woody_> i pressed the button near the keyboard by mistake
<Woody_> okay
<Woody_> what was the command to reconnect to wissam?
<PepperBob> Woody_, we have to download another driver... sorry for this confusion
<PepperBob> Woody_, ssh -l wissam <wissam's ip>
<Woody_> no problem
<PepperBob> are you logged in?
<Woody_> ok
<Woody_> yes
<PepperBob> Woody_, copy and paste this in the terminal:
<PepperBob> http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9631/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9631-pkg1.run
<PepperBob> Woody_, erm,..
<PepperBob> wget http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9631/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9631-pkg1.run
<Woody_> ok
<PepperBob> Woody_, wget is a little tool that will download the driver
<Woody_> actually thats installing in Wissam
<Woody_> right?
<Woody_> yes
<Woody_> nice
<PepperBob> damnit
<PepperBob> Woody_, this ctrl+w is working all over the place :)
<PepperBob> Woody_, did the download start
<PepperBob> ?
<Woody_> yes
<PepperBob> Woody_, self experiment?
<Woody_> lol i was trying ctrl+w
<PepperBob> Woody_, first i thought ctrl-w is mac os only. but it works all over the place. can't believe it ;)
<Woody_> 40%
<Woody_> :D
<Woody_> yeah
<PepperBob> Woody_, that will be last try. if this driver complains about hardware, we've lost i guess...
* PepperBob is fetching his coffee pot...
<Woody_> okay no problem, as God wants
<PepperBob> Woody_, where are you from btw..
<Woody_> Lebanon
<Woody_> North of Israel
<Woody_> 75%
<PepperBob> Woody_, yeah just check google maps ;)
<Woody_> :D
<Woody_> 90%
<PepperBob> Woody_, we're getting close...
<Woody_> but i dont know why it shouldnt work!
<PepperBob> Woody_, me too.
<Woody_> the same laptop im working on is exactly the same as the one near me
<Woody_> 99%
<Woody_> done
<PepperBob> Woody_, actually it should have worked with the packages from the repository
<Woody_> yes
<PepperBob> Woody_, ok. now type:
<PepperBob> sudo sh NV.. < tab completion
<Woody_> ok
<PepperBob> so.. same programm different driver
<Woody_> i got the same errors and kicked me back to the console
<Woody_> terminal i mean
<PepperBob> please paste /var/log/nvidia... again
<PepperBob> use pastbin!
<Woody_> whats the full command?
<Woody_> ah one moment
<Woody_> got it
<PepperBob> Woody_, cat /var/log/nvid.. use tab completion
<PepperBob> Woody_, got it?
<Woody_> thats it: http://www.pastebin.ca/493082
<PepperBob> Woody_, ok.. you're missing linux-libc-dev
<PepperBob> Woody_, so type: apt-get install linux-libc-dev
<Woody_> how do i get it?
<Woody_> ok
<PepperBob> erm.. Woody_ sudo!
<Woody_> yes sure
<Woody_> wissam@wissam-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install linux-libc-dev
<Woody_> Reading package lists... Done
<Woody_> Building dependency tree
<Woody_> Reading state information... Done
<Woody_> linux-libc-dev is already the newest version.
<Woody_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<PepperBob> Woody_, sudo apt-get install libc6-dev
<PepperBob> Woody_, actually not sure which ones we did install already..
<Woody_> ok downloading
<PepperBob> Woody_, fyi: these are libraries used for compiling stuff
<Woody_> aha okay
<PepperBob> Woody_, first of all it hasn't complained about hardware...
<Woody_> what do you do in life? are you a computer scientist/progam engineer?
<Woody_> program*
<Woody_> yes
<Woody_> thats good
<PepperBob> Woody_, kind of.. i'm developing databases for analytical stuff.
<Woody_> wissam@wissam-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install libc6-dev
<PepperBob> Woody_, what about you?
<Woody_> Reading package lists... Done
<Woody_> Building dependency tree
<Woody_> Reading state information... Done
<Woody_> Suggested packages:
<Woody_>   glibc-doc manpages-dev
<Woody_> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<Woody_>   libc6-dev
<Woody_> 0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Woody_> Need to get 3018kB of archives.
<PepperBob> Woody_, erm...
<Woody_> After unpacking 12.5MB of additional disk space will be used.
<Woody_> Get:1 http://gh.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main libc6-dev 2.5-0ubuntu14 [3018kB] 
<Woody_> Fetched 3018kB in 1m51s (27.1kB/s)
<Woody_> Selecting previously deselected package libc6-dev.
<Woody_> (Reading database ... 94600 files and directories currently installed.)
<Woody_> Unpacking libc6-dev (from .../libc6-dev_2.5-0ubuntu14_i386.deb) ...
<Woody_> Setting up libc6-dev (2.5-0ubuntu14) ...
<PepperBob> Woody_, okay, please keep pastebin in mind!
<Woody_> I am a student
<Woody_> Busines Computing Major / Computer Science Minor
<Woody_> ok ok im sorry
<PepperBob> cool ^
<PepperBob> Woody_, ok, if this is done. please run the installer again
<Woody_> ok
<Woody_> building kernel module :D
<Woody_> then it said this:
<Woody_>   WARNING: You appear to be using a modular X.Org release, but nvidia-installer was unable to determine the correct X library installation path with the `pkg-config` utility.  Please install the X.Org SDK/development package for your distribution.
<PepperBob> Woody_, mh.. wait
<PepperBob> Woody_, alright. sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-dev
<PepperBob> Woody_, these are development files for xserver
<Woody_> okay
<nalioth> !xincludes
<ubotu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   xorg-dev
<Woody_> one moment, i clicked ok
<Woody_> and now its searching for openGL
<PepperBob> Woody_, still the old process?
<Woody_> yes
<PepperBob> Woody_, still working?
<Woody_> yes
<Woody_> building
<PepperBob> Woody_, ok.
<Woody_>  Would you like to run the nvidia-xconfig utility to automatically update
<Woody_>   your X configuration file so that the NVIDIA X driver will be used when you
<Woody_>   restart X?  Any pre-existing X configuration file will be backed up.
<PepperBob> Yes
<Woody_> Your X configuration file has been successfully updated.  Installation of
<PepperBob> It will make the correct driver entries
<Woody_>   the NVIDIA Accelerated Graphics Driver for Linux-x86 (version: 1.0-9631) is
<Woody_>   now complete.
<PepperBob> Woody_, good.
<PepperBob> Woody_, now turn to wissam notebook
<Woody_> so what do i do now?
<Woody_> ok
<PepperBob> and type on wissam: startx
<PepperBob> Woody_, it should startx, hopefully.
<Woody_> i got a long error
<Woody_> i dont know if its an error
<PepperBob> Woody_, did it start the x ?
<Woody_> cant i type: startx from here?
<Woody_> from this laptop?
<PepperBob> no
<Woody_> no it didnt start
<Woody_> how can i send you the pastebin then?
<PepperBob> go to laptop
<PepperBob> and type in terminal:
<Woody_> yes
<PepperBob>  cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<PepperBob> and paste this.
<Woody_> laptop-123 you mean?
<PepperBob> yes
<PepperBob> but in the terminal pointed to wissam
<Woody_> yes sure
<Woody_> http://www.pastebin.ca/493106
<PepperBob> Woody_, can you please type: lsmod | grep nvidia
<PepperBob> Woody_, does this return something?
<Woody_> ok
<Woody_> no it didnt return anything
<PepperBob> Woody_, now please type: sudo modprobe nvidia
<PepperBob> we'll try it manually again
<Woody_> FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia
<PepperBob> Woody_, okay. now type: dmesg | grep -i nvidia
<Woody_> http://www.pastebin.ca/493116
<PepperBob> mh...
<PepperBob> I googled for the error
<Woody_> yes
<PepperBob> no senible answer for this...
<PepperBob> it's so strange
<Woody_> mmmm
<Woody_> its okay
<Woody_> so i keep with legacy?
<PepperBob> Woody_, well, the only thing is: switch xorg.conf back to "nv"
<Woody_> yeah
<Woody_> but nvidia legacy used to work on the pc
<Woody_> on Wissam
<Woody_> but only the 3D wont work like Beryl and Compiz
<PepperBob> Woody_, oh if legacy worked use it
<Woody_> im in X now
<Woody_> with nv
<PepperBob> Woody_, ok.
<Woody_> im going to install nvidia legacy nwo
<Woody_> now
<PepperBob> Woody_, ok.
<Woody_> PepperBob: thanks a lot bro
<PepperBob> Woody_, i'm sorry that it didn't work out though...
<Woody_> even if it didnt work, i appreciate you spending your time in helping me
<PepperBob> Woody_, np... :)
<PepperBob> Woody_, at least we setup some senisble stuff like ssh ;)
<Woody_> haha yeah
<Woody_> thats good
<Woody_> PepperBob: how can i get back the legacy? sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy
<PepperBob> yes
<Woody_> and then after that, what is the second command?
<PepperBob> Woody_, nothing. just restart X server
<Woody_> i restarted, it didnt work
<PepperBob> Woody_, please paste dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<PepperBob> just want to make sure everything is setup correctly.
<Woody_> wissam@wissam-laptop:~$ dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<Woody_> rc  nvidia-glx                                 1.0.9631+2.6.20.5-15.20                NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver
<Woody_> ii  nvidia-glx-legacy                          1.0.7184+2.6.20.5-15.20                NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'legacy' dri
<Woody_> ii  nvidia-kernel-common                       20051028+1ubuntu7                      NVIDIA binary kernel module common files
<PepperBob> Woody_, that's good.
<PepperBob> Woody_, should work now.
<PepperBob> What happened?
<Woody_> do i reboot or just restart X?
<PepperBob> Woody_, restart X will be enough
<Woody_> i remember that i entered a command that made legacy as my primary
<Woody_> the command was to enable it
<PepperBob> mh...
<PepperBob> hold on..
<PepperBob> nvidia-glx-config enable
<Woody_> can i reboot wissam from the console i have on this computer?
<PepperBob> Woody_, no need to reboot
<Woody_> i mean restart x
<PepperBob> Woody_, no
<PepperBob> Woody_, well yes. depends on how you wanna do it
<PepperBob> i suggest turn to wissam notebook: and type sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<PepperBob> and then startx
<Woody_> ok
<PepperBob> so?
<Woody_> but still its not working well
<Woody_> the graphics are not good
<Woody_> its not using full colors
<PepperBob> mh...
<PepperBob> Woody_, probably you should run sudo dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg
<PepperBob> erm.. dpkg-reconfigure
<Woody_> ok
<Woody_> there is a list
<Woody_> of X server drivers
<Woody_> which one should i choose?
<Woody_> nvidia?
<PepperBob> Woody_, mh... i think the nvidia one is the one that won't work
<PepperBob> Woody_, any others?
<PepperBob> nv i guess
<Woody_> ok
<Woody_> still not working
<PepperBob> Woody_, you say the resolution and colors is not correct??
<Woody_> its working
<Woody_> but not with the legacy
<PepperBob> well.
<PepperBob> so you got it back then?
<Woody_> maybe i should remove nvidia-glx?
<PepperBob> dunno-
<PepperBob> if it works - just leave it ;)
<Woody_> it was better from before
<Woody_> ill ask on the main of #ubuntu
<PepperBob> Woody_, yup give it a try. i'm not too experienced with the glx stuff. i used to use the nvidia page driver...
<Woody_> ah ok
<Woody_> PepperBob: i wish someone listens to me on the main :P
<PepperBob> Woody_, i'm sorry!
<PepperBob> many people asking weird questions
<Woody_> yeah
<Woody_> no problem
<PepperBob> Woody_, when you stick with "nv" you still have less colors?
<Woody_> yes
<PepperBob> Woody_, can you post you xorg.conf again plz
<PepperBob> pastebin it somewhere
<PepperBob> that's where the settings for screen resolution and color depth can be found
<Woody_> no
<Woody_> its not from that
<Woody_> okay lets try
<PepperBob> i mean if it's like 1024x768 with 24bits then ... it's fine i guess?!
<Woody_> http://pastebin.ca/493219
<Woody_> its from the driver not the color depth
<PepperBob> ok, the settings are fine. that's it.
<PepperBob> Woody_, probably this helps: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=233241
<Woody_> SlimeyPete:
<Woody_> guys
<Woody_> my graphics driver is Geforce 4 Go 32MB
<Woody_> so i think that the legacy drivers will work on it
<SlimeyPete> yeah, that sounds about right
<Woody_> i installed the legacy with:   sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy
<Woody_> i rebooted
<Woody_> i enter the X
<Woody_> but the colors are not all working
<Woody_> the colors are not smooth
<Woody_> it was working from before, but i messed up with it
<Woody_> now i want to restore it back
<Woody_> what do you think i should do guys? SlimeyPete sorsis
<sorsis> do you know how many colors you have n your desktop?
<Woody_> i have the same laptop
<Woody_> i have 2 laptops which are the same
<Woody_> the one im using right now works
<Woody_> up to 24bit i think
<Woody_> the other computer (which has the problem) i want to install the legacy on it
<Woody_> what exactly should i do?
<SlimeyPete> the nvidia installer should have left a backup up of your xorg.conf. It'll probably be called /etc/X11/xorg.conf.0 or xorg.conf.old. Copy that over the top of /etc/X11/xorg.conf to get rid of your changes.
<SlimeyPete> why did you use apt-get, by the way? Did the Restricted Hardware Manager not work?
<Woody_> yes i tried the RHM it didnt work
<SlimeyPete> ah right
<SlimeyPete> did you run the nvidia-xconfig script? (it might be called something different in the legacy package, I can't remember)
<Woody_> okay
<Woody_> i did what you told me SlimeyPete
<Woody_> no i didnt run that
<SlimeyPete> ok, once you've copied the file over, just restart X by hitting ctrl-alt-backspace (remember to save your work first if you have anything open!)
<Woody_> now X cannot boot
<Woody_> shit X can not start
<Woody_> what should i do now?
<SlimeyPete> wait a moment. It will probably give you a screen whcih will allow you to view the error log.
<Woody_> it told me that the X could not be loaded
<Woody_> and now it is asking for the username and password
<Woody_> but not in X
<SlimeyPete> right... it should have asked if you want to view the error log
<Woody_> its like the terminal
<Woody_> i think i clicked cancel
<Woody_> what should i do now?
<SlimeyPete> log in
<SlimeyPete> and type "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Woody_> ok
<Woody_> the driver is "nvidia"
<Woody_> i change it to "nv"?
<SlimeyPete> yes
<Woody_> rebooting now
<Woody_> still the same thing
<Woody_> Failed to start the X server
<SlimeyPete> weird.
<SlimeyPete> can you view the error log, this time?
<Woody_> it asks, would you like to view the X server output to diagonse the problem?
<Woody_> i press yes
<SlimeyPete> if you scroll to the bottom, what does it say?
<Woody_> Fatal server error
<Woody_> No screens found
<Woody_> i click okay?
<SlimeyPete> hmm, OK. If you exit that screen it should ask if you want to see the detailed log.
<SlimeyPete> You do want to view the detailed log.
<Woody_> now it says, Would you like to view the detailed X server output as well?
<Woody_> yes
<SlimeyPete> yep, you want to do that
<SlimeyPete> and look through it for the words "error", "warnign" and "nv"
<Woody_> it says at the bottom
<Woody_> no screens found
<Woody_> how do i get back to my x?
<SlimeyPete> so there are no other errors in the file? Further up, I mean.
<SlimeyPete> they might give a clue as to exactly what failed
<Woody_> the error is sooo long
<SlimeyPete> yeah, I know. It's actually a file in /var/log , so you could always run nano on the file and use the search facility.
<Woody_> but shouldnt it work if i change it to nv?
<SlimeyPete> yes, it should, really. The other thing to check in your xorg.conf is the monitor settings, I guess.
<Woody_> how can i get back to my X now?
<Woody_> want me to send you my xorg.conf in pastebin?
<SlimeyPete> nah... without knowing your hardware I can't really figure out what the problem is.
<SlimeyPete> try a "sudo dpkg-reconfigure x-window-system"
<SlimeyPete> that should set everything back to default, in theory
<Woody_> wissam@wissam-laptop:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure x-window-system
<Woody_> Package `x-window-system' is not installed and no info is available.
<Woody_> Use dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) to examine archive files,
<Woody_> and dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) to list their contents.
<Woody_> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: x-window-system is not installed
<SlimeyPete> hrm... damn, wassit called in ubuntu. "xorg-server" or "xorg-common" maybe?
<SlimeyPete> (sorry.... I'm not in Ubuntu at the moment, else I'd check)
<SlimeyPete> ah
<Woody_> i am trying VESA
<SlimeyPete> it's "xserver-xorg"
<Woody_> instead of NV
<SlimeyPete> yeah, that's a good idea.
<Woody_> maybe X will work now
<Woody_> you're good in installing nvidia graphics on ubuntu?
<SlimeyPete> I've been using nvidia with ubuntu for a couple of years... variosu different cards & versions of ubuntu
<Woody_> X is working now
<Woody_> yeah
<SlimeyPete> I'm afraid I have to go now, though. Sorry I wasn't much help.
<Woody_> no problem :)
<Woody_> thanks anye
<Woody_> anyway
#ubuntu-classroom 2007-05-19
* #ubuntu-classroom  [freenode-info]  if you need to send private messages, please register: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
<jrib> gluttony: hi
<gluttony> yo
<jrib> ok, you took a quick look at your fstab?
<jrib> you get the basic idea?
<gluttony> not really.
<jrib> <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<gluttony> o ok
<jrib> you only have to realize what the first two columns are
<jrib> so what you want to do is have a new line where it says:
<gluttony> ok
<jrib> my_other_partition    /home    blah blah blah
<jrib> so, first thing to do is figure out what the other partition is.  Do you know that?
<gluttony> yeah, sd1
<jrib> sd1?
<jrib> you sure?
<jrib> sdb1 maybe?
<gluttony> sda1, sorry
<jrib> and what is your / now?
<gluttony> my what?
<gluttony> hda3
<gluttony> /dev/hda3 to be exact
<jrib> ok so here is how to move your home:
<jrib> 1. reboot in recovery mode
<jrib> 2. mount /dev/sdb1 somewhere
<gluttony> youve lost me already
<jrib> 3. mv /home/* /place/you/mounted/sdb1
<jrib> ok I'll go over each one you have questions on at the end
<jrib> 4. edit fstab to mount sdb1 as /home
<jrib> 5. reboot
<jrib> gluttony: ok what's the first thing you are unsure of?
<gluttony> pretty much each step, cept 5
<jrib> :)
<gluttony> like, i dont even have a sdb1
<jrib> ok, 1. recovery mode is a choice from the grub menu when you boot
<jrib> sorry, sda1
<jrib> gluttony: so 1 should make sense now?
<gluttony> the grub menu, thats that list ok stuff at boot to pick from, right?
<jrib> right
<gluttony> is it suppoed to have a bunch of entries?
<jrib> yes
<gluttony> ok. because when i first installed ubuntu, it didnt have so many choices
<jrib> "recovery mode" should definitely be there
<gluttony> ok
<jrib> alright, so 2. now
<gluttony> just to clairfy, this is the list that has windows on it too,right?
<jrib> yep
<gluttony> ok
<jrib> gluttony: what happens to sda1 now?  does it get automatically mounted somewhere?
<gluttony> hell if i know
<gluttony> i guess it does
<jrib> gluttony: pastebin your /etc/fstab
<gluttony> pastbin? not certain of that terminology
<jrib> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gluttony> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21602/
<gluttony> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<jrib> gluttony: hmm sda1 seems to be being used as /usr already
<gluttony> really?
<jrib> yep
<gluttony> im cnfused about how all of this works. what is kept in /usr?
<jrib> gluttony: most of the stuff you install ends up somewhere in /usr
<jrib> !fhs
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<gluttony> ok
<gluttony> so, where is my home? is home usr or what?
<jrib> home is /home and usr is /usr
<jrib> your /usr is on a seperate partition
<jrib> everyting else is /hda3
<jrib> then you have a seap at hda2 and some windows partition on hda1
<jrib> s/seap/swap
<gluttony> ive tried creating folders in usr, but it didt work
<jrib> you usually do not want to modify anything outside your home
<gluttony> so i dont want to save stuff to usr?
<jrib> no
<gluttony> damn, then i made my /usr too big
<jrib> pastebin:  df -h
<gluttony> and /home too small
<gluttony> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21604/
<jrib> gluttony: what sda2 for?
<gluttony> windows
<jrib> well I guess you could move /usr back to hda3 and then move home there
<jrib> "there" being sda1
<gluttony> but sda2 is in use
<jrib> sda1
<gluttony> they both are in use
<jrib> right but sda1 is being used as /usr, so just move /usr to hda3
<gluttony> will it fit?
<jrib> yeah
<jrib> it's only using 3GB
<gluttony> ok, how do i do that
<jrib> and you have 10GB free on /
<gluttony> ok, so what do i do to move home to sda1, and usr to hda3?
<gluttony> and what goes in usr?
<jrib>  /usr has most of the stuff you install
<gluttony> well, will those 10 gigs be able to hold any app installs?
<jrib> gluttony: it's probably a good idea to copy /usr over to / first
<jrib> gluttony: definitely
<gluttony> ok
<jrib> sudo cp -a /usr /usr.backup
<jrib> that's a command
<gluttony> can i put home and user on the same drive?
<jrib> if you create two partitions I guess
<gluttony> so i can resize an existing partion in Gparted? without deleting it
<jrib> 20gb is plenty for stuff other than /home.  Remember that you are moving your /home out so you'll get more space
<gluttony> ok
<gluttony> ok, i gave the command. if theres any future command, i need sudo to use them, fyi.
<jrib> is it still going?
<gluttony> it hasnt even started. the cursor is just blinking
<jrib> yeah it will take a while
<gluttony> ok
<gluttony> after that, what do i do?
<jrib> edit your fstab
<jrib> I guess we can do that now
<gluttony> can you step by step help me?
<jrib> gluttony: do you still have your fstab open?
<gluttony> no
<jrib> gluttony: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<gluttony> whats the gk mean?
<jrib> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application> 
<gluttony> ok
<gluttony> i have fstab open now
<jrib> put a  #  in front of a line 10
<gluttony> ok, whats that do?
<jrib> it comments that line so it doesn't get read
<gluttony> sudo cp .... is done by the way
<jrib> k
<jrib> no errrors right?
<gluttony> im just curious why that line needs to not be read
<gluttony> right, no errors
<jrib> gluttony: ok done with fstab?
<gluttony> yeah, i put in the comment
<gluttony> what did sudo cp do?
<jrib> it copied your /usr on sda1 to /usr/backup on hda3
<gluttony> ok
<jrib> ok, now I think the next step will probably fail, but we'll try...
<jrib> sudo umount /dev/sda1
<gluttony> command not found
<jrib> what is the full error output?
<gluttony> sudo: unmount: command not found
<jrib> "umount" not "unmount"
<gluttony> umount: /dev/sda1: not mounted
<jrib> hmm
<jrib> type "mount"
<jrib> or did you use the command twice?
<gluttony> nope
<gluttony> ok, i ran mount
<jrib> gluttony: do:  sudo umount /usr
<gluttony> umount: /usr: device is busy
<gluttony> umount: /usr: device is busy
<jrib> yeah okay
<jrib> you'll have to reboot in recovery mode
<gluttony> ok, i can still use xchat right?
<jrib> no
<jrib> it's one command that you need to do:  sudo mv /usr.backup /usr
<jrib> then reboot
<jrib> if you run into trouble boot windows and come here :)
<gluttony> ok, how do i check that i worked?
<jrib> it worked
<gluttony> ok
<jrib> you can type "mount" and check if /usr is on sda1 or not if you want
<gluttony> i cant tel
<jrib> pastebin
<gluttony> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21610/
<jrib> pastebin your fstab
<gluttony> whats the fstab open command again?
<jrib> gedit /etc/fstab
<gluttony> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21612/
<jrib> line 10 isn't commented
<gluttony> i know i put it there earlier
<jrib> you must not have saved
<gluttony> oh, lol, i didnt save it.....
<gluttony> it wont let me save. i can only do save as
<jrib> close it
<jrib> then: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<gluttony> ok
<gluttony> saved do i need to recovery again?
<jrib> just reboot
<jrib> guess something went wrong...
<jrib> oh wait I know what happened
<jrib> when he booted in recovery mode he did mv /usr.backup /usr   which put everything back in sda1...
<jrib> neversfelde: here to stay?
<jrib> I'm going to be afk for a bit... if gluttony returns on windows, tell him about the windows driver so he can edit files (!ext3) and have him uncomment line 10 in his fstab that will get him back to step 1
<gluttony> jrib: that didnt work
<gluttony> jrib: im running off the live cd right now
<jrib> I'm going to be afk for a bit... if gluttony returns on windows, tell him about the windows driver so he can edit files (!ext3) and have him uncomment line 10 in his fstab that will get him back to step 1
<jrib> gluttony: yeah, error in my logic
<jrib> not saving fstab before made the mv command do something else
<gluttony> ok, so what do i do to fix it?
<jrib> gluttony: open a terminal
<jrib> sudo mkdir /media/linux
<gluttony> will this work on the live cd?
<jrib> yes
<jrib> sudo mount /dev/hda3 /media/linux
<jrib> does that work?
<jrib> actually
<jrib> now that you are on the live cd we can do the whole thing from here
<gluttony> ok
<jrib> gluttony: do you have a bunch of file if you go to /media/linux now?
<gluttony> still run the command?
<jrib> sudo mkdir /media/linux
<gluttony> how do i check?
<jrib> sudo mount /dev/hda3 /media/linux
<jrib> "nautilus /media/linux"
<gluttony> pop up said "counld not find
<jrib> gluttony: ok
<jrib> run this command: sudo mkdir /media/linux
<jrib> tell me any output
<jrib> gluttony: are you there?
<gluttony> sorry,
<gluttony> mkdir: cannot create directory `media/linux': No such file or directory
<jrib> did you type "sudo mkdir /media/linux"  with two '/' in there?
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-classroom.log
#ubuntu-classroom 2007-05-20
<iusblabla> Question : How do i mount an iso files ?
<zengkhol> what a quite room
<bruenig> !mountiso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<gluttony> hey, jrib
<jrib> gluttony: hi
<gluttony> hey
<jrib> gluttony: did your installed ubuntu work again after that change?
<gluttony> yeah
<jrib> gluttony: did you figure out how to move /usr and /home to different partitions?
<gluttony> no
<jrib> ok, are you on the livecd now or on the installed ubuntu?
<gluttony> the installed one
<jrib> ok, first:  sudo cp -a /usr /usr.backup
<gluttony> illegal operation
<jrib> hmm
<jrib> can you copy and paste the command and full error output?
<gluttony> gluttony@gluttony-desktop:~$ sudo -a /usr /usr.backup
<gluttony> sudo: illegal option `-a'
<gluttony> usage: sudo -K | -L | -V | -h | -k | -l | -v
<gluttony> usage: sudo [-HPSb]  [-p prompt]  [-u username|#uid] 
<gluttony>             { -e file [...]  | -i | -s | <command> }
<jrib> gluttony: you forgot the "cp".  Why don't you just copy and paste my commands?
<gluttony> what do the -a and the cp mean?
<jrib> cp is copy
<jrib> and you need -a to copy directories
<gluttony> ok
<jrib> ok edit your fstab and comment line 10 again.  save it.  then open it again and pastebin the contents
<gluttony> its still running the command
<jrib> gluttony: that's ok, open a new terminal
<gluttony> forgot the fstab command
<jrib> the command is: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<gluttony> damn, its 2:30. i g2g. i should be back later
<jrib> ...
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-classroom.log
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-classroom.log
#ubuntu-classroom 2008-05-13
 * ASUS-tek cheers
 * ASUS-tek good morning every one from south Asia and visvera to others :P
#ubuntu-classroom 2008-05-15
<CppD> help, PLEASE.  im getting stuck (hanging) after i boot with the noapic in the bootstring
<CppD> what do i do?  im running gutsy
<miickee> I need help with hdparm/sdparm
<miickee>  Timing cached reads:   620 MB in  2.00 seconds = 309.77 MB/sec
<miickee>  Timing buffered disk reads:   10 MB in  3.52 seconds =   2.84 MB/sec
<miickee> That's so slow
<jrib> miickee: use #ubuntu for help
<jrib> this channel is dead as you may have noticed
#ubuntu-classroom 2008-05-16
<gik_> j/ ubuntu-fr-classroom
<gik_> iop
#ubuntu-classroom 2008-05-18
<B1177N3R> dam
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-05-11
<G__81> hi everyone
<G__81> pleia2, did you have a chance to look at my mail ?
<G__81> anyone here ?
<G__81> hi pleia2,
<jdbrowne> Hello, I would like to distribute a script and some data files to my colleagues (we already have a deb repository). It seems the best solution is cdbs with its makefile class and I write a simple makefile with "clean", "all", "check", "install". Does it sound fine?
<maxb> I would say using cdbs in that case would be extreme overcomplexity
<maxb> I would use plain debhelper
<pleia2> G__81: sorry, am at work at the moment, catch up later?
<jdbrowne> maxb: ok, the docs all seems daunting for a simple script.
<maxb> Trust me cdbs is even more daunting
<jdbrowne> I trust you, I am reading https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/basic-debhelper.html
<kklimonda> 6.10? :)
<jdbrowne> The requested URL /9.04/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/basic-debhelper.html was not found on this server.
<jdbrowne> I tried
<kklimonda> it's a bit outdated but i think it should cover basics just fine..
<jdbrowne> MMmh, "apt-get source hello-debhelper" can't find a source package
<G__81> pleia2, yeah sure
<maxb> jdbrowne: Are you aware of dh-make?
<maxb> It generates you a template debhelper packaging
<jdbrowne> I used dh-make at some point following the debian maintainer guide but it was heavily oriented toward source package that I thought it was not the right tool for a script
<maxb> The only difference is that instead of ./configure and make, you're just directly installing files that are shipped in the package
<jdbrowne> so I just need an install target in a makefile?
<maxb> You don't even need a makefile
<maxb> You can just write commands that install your files directly in the debian/rules file, if the package is that simple
<jdbrowne> I thought the "rules" files was meant to create a package not install the file in the location I need them to be.
<jdbrowne> I am back at reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete#rules and it is clearer now
<jdbrowne> I am going to edit the "rules" file that was created by dh_make and customize it.
<jdbrowne> What is the convention over the target which ends with '-stamp' like build-stamp and configure-stamp?
<jdbrowne> ok, I get it makes phony targets not phony anymore
<jdbrowne> what does dpkg-buildpackage do with the "install" target of the debian/rules file? My guess is that it does not execute this target because it is not dpkg-buildpackage's role to install th script.
<kklimonda> jdbrowne: it installs package in temp directory (by default debian/tmp/ afair)
<jdbrowne> maxb: the way the debhelper has written the debian/rules, I think it expects a makefile, and I think it expects a makefile which knows about the DESTDIR directory
<maxb> yes
<maxb> But nothing says you have to leave it that way
<jdbrowne> this is tricky, actually, you do execute the upstream makefile but you succeed to fake the makefile only if you know how to ask the upstream makefile to change the installation directory... well anyway, I think I begin to get it. Where are all those convention about DESTDIR and such specified? in the Debian Policy?
<maxb> Why do you even have a Makefile? I thought you said you just had a bunch of scripts?
<jdbrowne> either I rewrite the debian/rules, or i re-use the debian/rules to the maximum without touching it and write an upstream makefile. At some point, I will apply my newly packaging skills to source package too. I guess it make sense making the debian/rules look alike
<maxb> http://jabberwock.vm.bytemark.co.uk/~maxb/example-package-1/
<maxb> ^ There is a truly trivial example package for you which simply installs a /usr/bin/myscript which says "Hello world!"
<jdbrowne> this is precious thank you
<pace_t_zulu> hi guys... i am trying to create a debdiff to provide to patch launchpad bug #301007
<pace_t_zulu> I have modified the source
<pace_t_zulu> i ran 'dch -i'
<pace_t_zulu> to update the changelog
<pace_t_zulu> i am following this guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Recipes/Debdiff
<pace_t_zulu> the current version of the package is ubuntu3 ... i have been able to create the ubuntu4.dsc from which the debdiff will be created
<pace_t_zulu> can someone help me with this?
<maxb> so..... now just run debdiff
<pace_t_zulu> maxb: i do not have the ubuntu4.dsc from which i need to do it
<maxb> You just said "i have been able to create the ubuntu4.dsc"
<pace_t_zulu> maxb: apologies.. i was unable
<maxb> This channel really isn't the right one, please transfer to #ubuntu-motu for packaging assistance, thanks!
<pace_t_zulu> maxb: thank you
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-05-12
<jdbrowne> Hello, why debian packages must be built as root? (or with fakeroot ...)
<jdbrowne> There are a number of targets in the default debian/rules generated by dh_make, how do I know which ones are mandatory and which ones are not? I guess "clean", "install" and "binary" are mandatory but I may be missing something.
<joaopinto> jdbrowne, debian packages must not and should not be build as root
<jdbrowne> Ok, why does the dpkg-buildpackage has the option "-r gain-root-command"? there must be some use case I do not see
<joaopinto> no idea, never needed it
<jdbrowne> ok
<james_w> it defaults to fakeroot now
<james_w> "root" access is needed for certain parts of the build
<james_w> as for what is mandatory, check debian policy
<jdbrowne> james_w: for my information, can you give example of parts of the build which need to be root?
<james_w> that's also in debian policy I believe
<jdbrowne> ok thx
<joaopinto> jdbrowne, "root" is required for the "binary" rules, because you want the archive files to be root owned, that is why fakeroot is sufficient, there is no need for real root
<jdbrowne> Ok thx, I am reading the debian policy, see ya in a while :)
<joaopinto> see you tomorrow :D
<jdbrowne> To my question :  which target are required in a debian/rules, the answer is in the debian policy : http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-source.html#s-debianrules
<jdbrowne> "At a minimum, required targets are the ones called by dpkg-buildpackage, namely, clean, binary, binary-arch, binary-indep, and build."
<jdbrowne> I am reading about the optional target "get-orig-source" in the debian/rules. This is powerful, this is a built-in mechanism that makes it possible to streamline package out of sources without having to teach the upstream developpers how to make packages. Packages can be done by some else without refering/disturbing/interfacing with the developers.
<joaopinto> jdbrowne, except when you have patches or library changes ;)
<jdbrowne> yes, in our process, this can be done through the bug tracking system, bit by bit
<jdbrowne> life is good, I have a nice little package for my script. There are now minimal debian/control, debian/rules and a debian/myscript.install.
<jdbrowne> There is a step that seems unneeded: when I checkout my sources, I would like to be able to execute dpkg-buildpackage but dpkg-buildpackage insists on having a directory name formatted like myscript-<version> and also insist on having an orig.tar.gz.
<jdbrowne> What are the tools/technique I can use to simply build a package after a checkout?
<gianni> ciao a tutti
<mirak> hi
<grant__> Hello
<maxb> jdbrowne: It does not insist, it merely warns. You may safely ignore.
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-05-13
<jdbrowne> maxb: yes, finally the steps are simple, "svn co svn://my-script" then "cd my-script", then "dpkg-buildpackage -r" to get a package. And the debian/rules is super short. I used dh_install and I wrote a debian/my-script.install file. Less than ten lines of code to generate a package.
<maxb> You don't need -r
<jdbrowne> ok, then I do not need dh_testroot either in the build. I am trying to understand whether I need dh_testdir, dh_testroot. The manpage explains what these command do while I do not know whether I should do it or not. Finally my debian/rules seems to work fine with only dh_clean in the clean target and only dh_{prep,install,gencontrol,builddeb} in the binary-indep target
<jdbrowne> I thought the -r was mandatory for making root the owner of the files in the package. I wonder why the -r exists if dpkg-buildpackage can make the file own by root without the -r option. Maybe the -r is just to make it possible to change the default command to gain root.
<maxb> jdbrowne: No, you should keep dh_testroot
<maxb> You don't need -r because dpkg-buildpackage uses fakeroot by default
<jdbrowne> I have read the man of dh_testroot ("dh_testroot - ensure that a package is built as root") and the footnotes of the debian policy mentionning fakeroot (http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/footnotes.html#f23) without understanding why it is important to use dh_testroot. Do you know the reason why I should use it?
<maxb> You should use it to verify that the package you're about to build will have proper owner/group/mode info set
<maxb> It's there as a safeguard to prevent an accidentally wrong invocation silently building a package with wrong permissions
<jdbrowne> sorry for insisting, which command or situation could lead to an accidental invocation building incorrectly the package? another tool than dpkg-buildpackage?
<Decepticon> During the session, Kirkland invited participants to ssh into an Amazon EC2 instance with a shared screen session which he used to illustrate various screen-profiles capabilities
<Decepticon> can we do this, i want to see what this looks like
<oldman_> ah
<oldman_> was wondering why the lesson wasn't starting
<oldman_> 14th May, not 13th
<oldman_> :/
<jdbrowne> Are there solutions to install packages from a repository into the user's home bin? without modifying the system's dpkg database, just the user dpkg database.
<Mamarok> jdbrowne: you should ask in @ubuntu, this is not a support channel
<jdbrowne> ok,
<Kuzmich79> Привет всем
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-05-14
<ricarro_> date -u
<ricarro_> exit
<funkyHat> Hi:)
<asac> hi all
<asac> so i had offered to run a packaging training session today
 * ianto applauds
 * funkyHat bounces
<asac> in particular about patchsystems
 * juanje applauds
<asac> so who is here ;)?
 * ianto looks around
<ianto> me
<juanje> me
<kmdm> here :)
<funkyHat> asac: will you be joining #ubuntu-classroom-chat, or should we just ask questions in here?
 * jp_sf raising hand
<asac> i would like to have this kind of interactive so please ask here
<asac> so anyone worked on packages has probably noticed that the sources usually ship a upstream tarball and a diff.gz
<Ludoza> evening asac
<asac> so while this works great for packages where you dont need to modify the upstream code base, it can be tricky if you need to maintain multiple patches
<asac> patch systems are there to help you keep those changes in a separate and clean fashion
<asac> so if you start to work on a package that has a patchsystem it usually has a debian/patches/ directory
<asac> maybe check out the source for gwibber: apt-get source gwibber
<oldman_> :)
<asac> it uses a so called "simple" patchsystem
<asac> simple patchsystem is simple in the sense that you just drop your patches in that directory
<apw> asac w
<funkyHat> I don't see debian/patches :/
<asac> and the order used to apply the patches is solely determined by the lexicographical order
<apw> which version of gwibber?  i see no patches in jaunty
<asac> 0.8
<ianto> funkyHat: cd gwibber-0.8/debian/patches
<asac> apw: after i did apt-get source gwibber, there is a gwibber-0.8/debian/patches directory
<funkyHat> Ah, I'm looking at 0.9.2
<oldman_> yeah gwibber-0.9.2 on karmic also
<apw> yeah in 0.9.2 from jaunty its gone, and looks to be in bzr
<ianto> 3rd party repo probably ;-/
<asac> heh so you are more modern than me ;)
<mnemo> QUESTION: asac, is "simple" the same as cdbs? because if I grep for "cdbs" in gwibber sources I get some hits... otherwise, whats a good method to determine the patch system for a given package (I usually grep for the string quilt, cdbs and dpatch etc)
<funkyHat> can I apt-get source a specific version?
<asac> ok so if you have 0.9.6 and no debian/patches, run
<asac> dget https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/gwibber/0.8-0ubuntu5/+files/gwibber_0.8-0ubuntu5.dsc
<asac> and then dpkg-source -x gwibber*dsc
<asac> ;)
<ianto> dget -x does the same job? ;)
<asac> that will give you the 0.8 sources i am looking at
<asac> ianto: could be ;)
<asac> mnemo: yes, actually the simple patchsystem is a cdbs specific patchystem
<asac> mnemo: you can identify packages that use the simple patchsystem by looking in debian/rules
<asac> there is a line like: include /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/simple-patchsys.mk
<funkyHat> Ok now I am on the same page as you :)
<persia> (and if you're very lucky, debian/README.source will also explain which patch system is in use)
<asac> ok so everyone looks at the same package source i guess ...
<asac> so there are now a few common you usually want to do with patches:
<asac> 1. drop a patch
<asac> 2. add a new patch
<asac> 3. edit a patch
<asac> 4. update a patch when upstream code-base changed
<asac> so 1. is obviously simple with simple-patchsys
<asac> just remove the patch
<asac> sometimes - if the dropped patch interleaves with some other patch that gets later applied, this can also lead to 4.
<asac> for adding a new patch there are two variants:
<asac> a) just put the new patch in the debian/patches/ directory
<asac> b) the other way is to just use the same mechanism as 3. edit a patch ... just that you use a new patchname
<asac> so lets look at 3. edit a patch
<asac> consider we found out that 03_locale.patch is wrong and we want to change it we would use cdbs-edit-patch to update it
<asac> e.g. cdbs-edit-patch 03_locale_dir.patch
<asac> when you run this, cdbs will copy the current source tree to a temp directory and apply all the patches up to the patch you want to edit
<asac> and leave you in a shell that allow you just to edit the source tree in your preferred editor
<asac> so for this case lets edit gwibber.desktop.in and fix some typo (change whatever you like)
<asac> once you are happy with your change you can exit the cdbs edit shell by typing exit 0
<asac> if you exit with a non-zero code the changes you did will not get applied
<asac> so in case i figure that i did something wrong or want to do something else, use exit 1 or something
<asac> any questions on how to edit patches using cdbs-edit-patch?
<funkyHat> So it's not so much editing the patch as replacing it?
<asac> funkyHat: no its really an edit
<asac> if you run cdbs-edit-patch PATCHNAME
<asac> it will apply the current patch, so the previous changes are already there
<mnemo> QUESTION: asac, this "simple" patch system seems very straight forward, why would one want to complicate things further?? why use quilt or so for example where the patches have to be popped and pushed explicitly?
<funkyHat> Ok... I just tried it and the patch file is only showing my changes, nothing else
<asac> funkyHat: if i run: 1. cdbs-edit-patch 03_locale_dir.patch 2. echo test >> gwibber.desktop.in 3. exit 0
<asac> i see both changes in 03_locale_dir-patch
<asac> mnemo: thats in deed a valid question. in particular if you compare it with dpatch
<asac> mnemo: so there are a few cases where dpatch or quilt make more sense.
<asac> dpatch allows you to do arbitrary stuff in patches ... so you are basically not constrainted patches in the sense of a "diff"
<funkyHat> asac: oh, was the original change on the _Name line?
<asac> for instance you could create a backup of a file, then run some sed statement to replace all occurences of a string you want to change
<asac> the tricky thing with dpatch with using scripts is that you always have to take care that the "unpatcH" operation gets you really back to the state you had before applying the patch
<mnemo> QUESTION: asac, so is there like a "holy grail" of patch systems towards which all the debian packages are migrating? (I mean is there an agreed upon "best" system and its just a matter of man power to get it standardized?)
<asac> mnemo: no. there are valid use cases
<asac> for other patchsystems
<asac> let me continue with quilt
<asac> quilt is a real patchsystem in the sense that its not really specific to ubuntu packages or cdbs
<asac> using quilt is definitly handy if you maintain a lot of patches and in particular when you have a large source tree
<asac> example is xulrunner-1.9 ... if we would use  simple-patchsystem there editing just a single line of a patch would create a full copy of a 350M source tree
<asac> and then when you exit the cdbs shell it takes a couple of minutes just to update the patch
<asac> thats usually just annoying
<asac> so maybe lets stick to gwibber and see how we can convert that tree to use quilt ;)
<asac> you obviously need to install the quilt package
<asac> once you have that you could replace the simple-patchsys in debian/rules with /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/patchsys-quilt.mk
<asac> quilt is a bit more sophisticated and doesnt apply all patches it finds in a directory.
<asac> instead it looks at a file called "series" in the patches directory
<asac> so to convert gwibber we need to create a first series file manually
<asac> which basically is just adding all files that are currently in debian/patches/
<asac> so something like: ls debian/patches/ | grep -v series > debian/patches/series will work
<asac> now in order to play around with quilt set the QUILT_PATCHES env variable like:
<asac> export QUILT_PATCHES=debian/patches
<asac> once you did that you can use a few commands ... maybe run them and see what they do:
<asac> quilt push
<asac>  -> this will apply the next unapplied patch in the series files
<asac> quilt pop
<funkyHat> ooh
<asac>  -> this will unapply the topmost applied patch
<asac> quilt series
<asac>  -> this will give you a list of all patches
<asac> quilt applied
<asac>  -> this will give you a list of already applied patches
<asac> quilt unapplied
<asac>  -> this will give you a list of not-yet-applied patches in the series
<asac> so if you did what i said you now have a debian/patches/series file and running quilt push  three times will finally apply the 03_locale_dir.patch
<asac> anyone who doesnt have that?
 * rraphink finds it useful to add "export QUILT_PATCHES=debian/patches" to his .bashrc for when there are packages using quilt 
<asac> yes, thats a good idea if you regular work on packages
<raphink> together with the debhelper variables, too
<asac> personally, i sometimes use quilt for upstream trees too ... so its not always the same
<asac> ok so lets look how to edit a patch ;)
<bac> asac: is there a shortcut to apply all patches at once so you don't have to push n times?
<asac> to edit a patch you basically use quilt push/pop until the patch you want to edit is on top
<asac> (quilt top)
<asac> bac: to apply all patches at once you can use quilt push -a
<asac> similarly you can use quilt pop -a
<asac> or you can even name a patch
<bac> thx
<asac> e.g. quilt push 02_twitter_api_fix.patch
<asac> so lets assume we want to edit the 03_locale_dir.patch
<asac> quilt push 03_locale_dir.patch
<asac> ...
<asac> Now at patch 03_locale_dir.patch
<asac> when you get that you can look what the current diff of that patch is by running:
<asac> quilt diff
<asac> now the important part. quilt is great becaues it doesnt need to diff a full tree (so its fast)
<asac> once negative side-affect is that you explicitly have to tell quilt to include a certain file in the patch _before_ you edit it
<asac> so in we want to edit gwibber.desktop.in
<asac> (like we did for simple patch)
<asac> you have to run quilt add gwibber.desktop.in _before_ you edit the patch
<asac> err edit the file ;)
<asac> thats really important and you easily get trapped if you dont run quilt add path/to/filename first
<asac> because if you forget it its not really easy for you to get the changes backed out  and so on
<asac> so after running quilt add gwibber.desktop.in
<asac> you can again edit that file, like: echo append >> gwibber.desktop.in
<asac> after editing it you should see your changes in quilt diff
<asac> note that quilt diff shows the full diff of the current topmost patch together with your new changes
<asac> so its basically a projection of how the diff would look like if you decide to refresh the patch
<asac> so a) when you are happy with what quilt diff shows you, you need to explicitly refresh the patch like: quilt refresh
<asac> and b) if you are unhappy with what you changed you can undo your latest changes with quilt pop -f
<asac> any questions on how to edit patches with quilt?
<asac> important commadns to remember (besides push/pop et al):
 * apw points asac at quilt edit, which seems to handle the adding
<asac>  quilt add FILENAME (add a file you want to modify to to be tracked by current quilt patch)
<asac>  quilt diff (look at how the patch looks with your current local changes)
<funkyHat> I much prefer this to simple patches :)
<asac>  quilt refresh (update the patch to match what you see in quilt diff)
<raphink> quilt is almost like a VCS in a way
<asac> as i said above ... if you ever used simple-patchsystem with a package that isnt tiny you will definitly look for something else
<asac> and quilt is pretty much the only option you have ... unless you dont want to use a patchsystem at all ;)
<asac> that said ... simple patchsystem will work for most packages in the archive
<raphink> unless you're not using cdbs ;)
<asac> however, if you are also doing upstream development and want something lightweight to maintain patches while tracking upstream VCS as a baseline quilt is also really helpful
<raphink> i.e. converting a package to simple-patchsys often means converting it first to cdbs
<Rail> asac: is there any easy (automatic) way to convert feature branches into cdbs/quilt patches?
<Rail> for git-builddeb for example
<asac> Rail: that depends on how you want to export feature branches. so exporting commits is quite easy in git
<asac> e.g. lets say git tree has a tag release1.0 ... and you committed a few things on top that you want as individual patches you could use git format-patch release1.0
<asac> then you can just copy the patches in debian/patches/
<asac> and if you use quilt also add that to series
<Rail> yes, it's easy to git diff but sometimes you can forget to di this
<Rail> *do
<asac> Rail: git format-patch
<asac> exports commits
<asac> if you really have feature branches you need to bzr diff them anyway i guess
<asac> i dont know about anything automated for that ... but maybe i am wrong
<Rail> thanks
<Rail> and one advise from me, don't forget to use patch tags ;)
<Rail> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/PatchTaggingGuidelines
<asac> yeah. patch tagging is nice
<asac> in anycase, please also properly document stuff in changelog
<asac> personally i think patch tagging is good, but as long as that info is easily discoverable thats good as well
<asac> changelog entry can help
<asac> also the filename can indicate launchpad bug id or upstream bug tracker
<asac> but yeah, if you do new patches, please use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/PatchTaggingGuidelines
<asac> oh ... i think i forgot to say how to add new patches with quilt/simple patch
<asac> so since time is over just quick:
<asac> the procedure is the same as for editing patches, just that for simple patchsystem you us a name that isnt used yet
<asac> and for quilt you first run quilt new NEW-PATCH-NAME.patch
<mnemo> QUESTION: when apps are built and packaged using bazaar LP branches, do they still use a patch system?
<asac> quilt will add a new patch after the current top patch ... so if you want to add a new patch that is applied before everything else is applied you can first pop all patches and then use quilt new
<asac> mnemo: yes. patchsystems are not really replacable by VCS ....
<asac> the only way that would be possible would be if you had a feature branch for each patch
<asac> however, this is quite problematic because once the patches interleave and touch same files
<asac> you need an order of feature branches and so on
<asac> for bzr there is the loom extension
<asac> which somehow tries to do that, but personally i found it rather high-overhead
<asac> so my personal preference is to just maintain a bzr branch with just the debian/ directory
<asac> and still maintain patches therein
 * Rail prefers the same method :)
<asac> of course how you produce those patches is left open to the author ... if oyu have multiple long running feature development going on you might want to use feature branches and regular export those
<asac> but saying that those are th eofficial sources for producing a package would make it harder for others to help out
<asac> hope that answers the question
<mnemo> yup
<asac> anything else?
<asac> 3
<asac> 2
<asac> 1
<asac> done... thanks all
<cking> asac, thanks!
<mnemo> thanks a lot asac
<micmord> asac: thanks
<Rail> thanks a lot asac
<oldman_> great job asac
<dholbach> thanks asac!
<asac> you can find me in #ubuntu-mozillateam or #ubuntu-desktop if more questions come up later or tomorrow
<hifi> thanks, I'll read the logs
<asac> dont hesitate to ask
<asac> thanks
 * asac goes to lunch
<oldman_> :)
<piti> hum, I have a question: are the sessions loggued somewhere ?
<funkyHat> asac: I had an issue with changing the patch using the simple patch system
<funkyHat> asac: hm, sorry. Seems to work now that I try it again. I must have missed something :)
<funkyHat> Thanks :)
<hifi> piti: yes they are
<hifi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom
<piti> hifi: I meant the content of the sessions (so I can take a look a while after, or retreive the beggining if I came to late)
<hifi> click a past topic
<piti> hum, ok great
<vockso> am i too late?
<vockso> date -u
<kklimonda> yes, the session is over
<vockso> oh ok.
<vockso> where can i see the logs?
<persia> irclogs.ubuntu.com
<vockso> thank you and bye.
<oldsilverbeard> ...rats...missed the class
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-05-15
<bodhi_zazen> package management 10 min ?
<bodhi_zazen> anyone here for packagemanagemt ?
<nhandler> o/
<d0htem> :o
<bodhi_zazen> nhandler: you could probably do better then I in this discussion, so feel free to add in as the time comes :)
* nhandler changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Ubuntu Classroom || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-classroom || Currently: Package Management (Installing software) 00:00 - 01:00 UTC (bodhi_zazen) || Upcoming:  || Run 'date -u' in a terminal to find out the UTC time
 * alexbobp manages Daisuke_Ido's package
<WastePotato> Wat.
<alexbobp> WastePotato: I'm just getting ready for the class
<bodhi_zazen> anyone want to see command line stuff with a shared session ?
<bodhi_zazen> will save that for the end :)
<d0htem> shared ssh?
<bodhi_zazen> yes d0htem :)
<bodhi_zazen> ssh + screen
<bodhi_zazen> First, thank you all for coming
<bodhi_zazen> If you have any suggestions for topics, let me know :)
<d0htem> !fix jaunty compiz configuration
<ubot2> d0htem: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<WastePotato> ?
<bodhi_zazen> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/FocusGroups/Education/Proposals
<bodhi_zazen> FYI, the long term goal is to establish Ubuntu Education
<bodhi_zazen> We have started the Ubuntu Community Learning Project
<bodhi_zazen> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning
<bodhi_zazen> :)
<bodhi_zazen> OK, package management
<bodhi_zazen> this session is aimed at new users, although if it is too basic we can get into the nitty-gritty :)
<Joeb454> jacob: way to be late
<bodhi_zazen> new users are often overwhelmed, and one of the FAQ is how to install things
<jacob> Joeb454: it's how the cool kids roll
<bodhi_zazen> Should be obvious, but they get caught up in tar balls fast :)
<bodhi_zazen> There are many ways of installing software, known as packages
<bodhi_zazen> If you are new to Ubuntu, and even if you are not, use the repositories (which we will cover).
<bodhi_zazen> The repositories are pre-built binary packages
<bodhi_zazen> reference : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<bodhi_zazen> So let's discuss how to install packages using graphical tools :)
<bodhi_zazen> I am a BIG fan of Synpatic
<bodhi_zazen> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<bodhi_zazen> Alternates include "Add/Remove"
<bodhi_zazen> although personally I find Add/Remove is not as good as synaptic, especially when searching for packages.
<bodhi_zazen> Kubuntu uses Adept - similar comments :)
<bodhi_zazen> Add/Remove is in your menu, lol
<bodhi_zazen> OK, brief overview / side track :)
<bodhi_zazen> Where do packages come from ?
<bodhi_zazen> a question every parent dreads :)
<bodhi_zazen> Packages come from source code
<bodhi_zazen> the source coed is compiled into binaries by the ubuntu developers and the MOTU (over simplification, sorry)
<bodhi_zazen> The binaries are stored in the Repositories, or collections of packages
<bodhi_zazen> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<bodhi_zazen> Packages have some housekeeping we will not be discussing in detail at the moment
<bodhi_zazen> Developers "sign" the packages (security issues)
<bodhi_zazen> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SecureApt
<bodhi_zazen> Apt is the "Back end"
<bodhi_zazen> Apt is used to track packages and dependencies
<bodhi_zazen> A dependency is requirements
<bodhi_zazen> for example, say you wish to run Firestarter
<bodhi_zazen> (bad example I know)
<bodhi_zazen> You need to have (among other things) iptables and X (a graphcial system) as Firestarter is a graphical system
<bodhi_zazen> In the good old days, before package management, you would have to find all these dependencies for yourself
<bodhi_zazen> Now Apt, and thus apt-get, aptitude, Synaptic, Adept, Add/Remove track all this for you :)
<bodhi_zazen> Major advantage of Ubuntu, especially for new users
<bodhi_zazen> With me so far ?
<bodhi_zazen> So let us return to installing a package foo
<bodhi_zazen> Assuming foo is in the Ubuntu Repositories you can install foo with a graphical front end
<bodhi_zazen> And all the dependencies will be installed for you
<bodhi_zazen> You can use the graphical front end to manage repositories
<bodhi_zazen> And remove the package as well
<bodhi_zazen> So ... Where does a package go ?
<bodhi_zazen> In Windows programs typically go into Program Files, organized by Program
<bodhi_zazen> In Linux the files system is organized differently
<bodhi_zazen> so ..
<bodhi_zazen> the binary itself goes into /bin (or /usr/bin or /sbin ... )
<bodhi_zazen> The config files go in /etc
<bodhi_zazen> the user files go in $HOME
<bodhi_zazen> the man pages go with the other man pages
<bodhi_zazen> So if you understand the basics of the Linux File System / tree you know where packages go :)
<bodhi_zazen> Overview of the repositories ?
<bodhi_zazen> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<bodhi_zazen> When you first install Ubuntu, not all of the repositories are "acitve"
<bodhi_zazen> Typically Main
<bodhi_zazen> One then adds Restricted Universe and Multiverse
<bodhi_zazen> The exact mechanics of adding a repository vary by the tool you are using and is covered in detail here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<bodhi_zazen> I mention that as one of the other FAQ new users have is what to do when an application is not found in Add/Remove etc
<bodhi_zazen> and the most common reason for that is the Universe / Multivers repositories are not active
<bodhi_zazen> One can manually activate repositories by editing /etc/apt/sources.list
<bodhi_zazen> and removing # at the front of lines or adding lines
<bodhi_zazen> Next installing 3rd party applications .deb etc
<bodhi_zazen> First, security - do not install application from untrusted sources :)
<nhandler> As a note, if you edit /etc/apt/sources.list by hand, remember to run 'sudo apt-get update' to cause your changes to take effect
<bodhi_zazen> Second, just because it is a .deb does NOT mean you can install it on Ubuntu
<bodhi_zazen> And third, you can not mix and match repositories at will
<bodhi_zazen> by that I mean, although Ubuntu is based on Debian , you can not simply add the debian repositories
<bodhi_zazen> likewise you can not mix 9.04 repositories with 8.04 :)
<bodhi_zazen> If you mix repositories you can try something like pinning : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<bodhi_zazen> be warned , you can not simply use pinning either, pinning can cause breakage
<bodhi_zazen> IMO, rather then using 3rd party .deb or pinning you are best off building from source
<bodhi_zazen> I will leave building from source for another day :)
<bodhi_zazen> The good news, with the sheer size of the Ubuntu repositories it is rare you need to build from source
<bodhi_zazen> I am going to move to command line next
<bodhi_zazen> questions about basic packages / dependencies / graphical front ends ?
<bodhi_zazen> If not, do you want a demo on a shared ssh session ?
<bodhi_zazen> -- Questions please --
<d0htem> how do packages get added to repository
<bodhi_zazen> depends on the repository
<d0htem> why arent they allways uptodate and how can we help, to do that in example nmap
<bodhi_zazen> how general are you asking ?
<bodhi_zazen> how do you get a package into the repositories ?
<d0htem> yes!
<bodhi_zazen> Well, in general , a 3rd party application such as nmap => MOTU :)
<kklimonda> nmap is in main
<st33med> d0htem, submit the package's lp info to a MOTU person, and he might consider it
<bodhi_zazen> If the package is in main then it is the Canonical developers
<Daisuke_Ido> then there are personal package archives
<bodhi_zazen> In general
<bodhi_zazen> A package gose through testing
<bodhi_zazen> *goes*
<jacob> bodhi_zazen: not necessairily canonical, but ~ubuntu-core-dev
<bodhi_zazen> Let us use mother Debian as an example
<DasEi> man dpkg is a good hint for checking deb's
<bodhi_zazen> you have debian stable
<bodhi_zazen> those packages are older, and, as the name implies, stable
<bodhi_zazen> bugs have been tested and worked out
<bodhi_zazen> A new package or version comes along
<bodhi_zazen> It goes first into Unstable
<bodhi_zazen> people test it and it then goes into testing
<bodhi_zazen> as it is further tested it finds it's way into stable
<bodhi_zazen> Is that general enough for everyone ?
<d0htem> yes thank you very much
<bodhi_zazen> Ubuntu takes a snapshot of testing => fixes bugs => release every 6 months
<bodhi_zazen> So if you want to help -> participate in testing and bug reports
<bodhi_zazen> or join one of the development teams
<bodhi_zazen> but is it no simply compile an updated binary and release it :)
<st33med> At the time of the final release candidate, all repositories are 'frozen', meaning no major version updates are applied
 * st33med just adding two cents
<bodhi_zazen> thanks :)
<bodhi_zazen> it is a broad question
<bodhi_zazen> In general updated packages go through testing before they make it into the repositories
<bodhi_zazen> While we are on that subject :)
<bodhi_zazen> How often to update your system ?
<bodhi_zazen> New users often update daily
<st33med> Every five seconds
<st33med> :)
<bodhi_zazen> just keep in mind , a chance to update is a chance to break
 * st33med shuts up
<bodhi_zazen> So, before you update :)
<bodhi_zazen> 1. Ask yourself, do you need said updated package ?
<bodhi_zazen> 2. i look on the forums, are there threads like "todays update broke X" ?
<bodhi_zazen> 3. Look at the list of packages to be updated
<bodhi_zazen> I advise security updates daily
<bodhi_zazen> The rest I do once a week at most
<bodhi_zazen> Sometimes , on servers, once every 3 months
<bodhi_zazen> >:)
<st33med> bad bodhi_zazen
<bodhi_zazen> depends on what will happen if an update breaks a system
<bodhi_zazen> Desktops do not matter
<bodhi_zazen> Servers sometimes do
<bodhi_zazen> LOL statik
<bodhi_zazen> st33med: :)
<st33med> :D
<bodhi_zazen> newer is not always better, and sometimes one trades stability for older packages
<bodhi_zazen> Of course I update my test installs in a VM daily
<bodhi_zazen> but if a VM breaks, no big deal
<bodhi_zazen> OK, command line then ?
<st33med> Sure \o/
<bodhi_zazen> You can update with
<bodhi_zazen> apt-get update
<bodhi_zazen> apt-get upgrade
<bodhi_zazen> If a package is held back, try
<bodhi_zazen> apt-get dist-upgrade
<Daisuke_Ido> just make sure to cover apt-cache - the single easiest way to search for and get info on packages
<bodhi_zazen> You can install a .deb, like say virtualbox, with dpkg
<bodhi_zazen> dpkg -i Virtualbox.bed
<bodhi_zazen> *deb
<bodhi_zazen> That will fail if you have unmet dependencies ...
<bodhi_zazen> so ...
<bodhi_zazen> apt-get -f
<st33med> Usually, the only time you have a held back package is a pinned package or you are in a pre-RC version of Ubuntu
<bodhi_zazen> apt-get -f install
<bodhi_zazen> will install dependencies , then finish installing VirtualBox
<bodhi_zazen> apt-get must of course be run as root , so sudo apt-get ...
<bodhi_zazen> or sudo -i
<bodhi_zazen> or make an alias :)
<bodhi_zazen> For information on packages you have apt-cache (which can be run as a regular user)
<bodhi_zazen> apt-cache search foo
<bodhi_zazen> will tell you all about package foo
<bodhi_zazen> and then there is also dpkg
<bodhi_zazen> dpkg -l
<bodhi_zazen> will list all installed packages :)
<bodhi_zazen> you can also use aptitude, similar to apt-get
<bodhi_zazen> aptitude install foo
<bodhi_zazen> you can use apt-get to build from source if you like as well :)
<bodhi_zazen> it will use the Ubuntu source code, in the deb-src repositories
<bodhi_zazen> teh ubuntu source code is often patched :)
<bodhi_zazen> apt-get will even handle dependencies for that as will
<franki^> is there any advantage to doing that?
<bodhi_zazen> In general no franki^
<bodhi_zazen> BUT sometimes you need or want to say apply a patch
<bodhi_zazen> or modify the source code yourself
<bodhi_zazen> nhandler: ??
<bodhi_zazen> anything to add ?
<st33med> apt-get moo
<st33med> :)
<bodhi_zazen> We have 10 minutes left and I would like to stop to answer questions ...
<bodhi_zazen> This was kind of a lightning overview of package management , lol
<st33med> --- QUESTIONS ---
<jacob> one thing i would like to point out, universe + restricted are enabled by default on new installs (not sure if multiverse is or not)
<wirechief> bodhi_zazen: can you discuss the use of  sudo dpkg --remove --force-depends bar
<wirechief> bodhi_zazen: for fixing broken packages
<bodhi_zazen> Well, first, when removing a package
<bodhi_zazen> you
<bodhi_zazen> apt-get remove foo
<bodhi_zazen> That *should* remove dependencies
<bodhi_zazen> apt-get remove --purge foo
<bodhi_zazen> removes foo and config files
<bodhi_zazen> but NOT config files in $HOME
<bodhi_zazen> Sometimes not all the dependencies are removed
<bodhi_zazen> your system will notify you, in which case
<bodhi_zazen> apt-get autoremove
<bodhi_zazen> Fixing broken packages can be tough :)
<d0htem> doesnt apt-get -f do the same as dpkg --remove
<bodhi_zazen> I do not think so d0htem
<bodhi_zazen> apt-get -f = force or fix broken
<DasEi> how do I get the *deb name of a package, let's say firefox ?
<bodhi_zazen> apt-cache serarch firefox
<st33med> DasEi, it usually has a .deb at the end or some version numbers at the end + a deb
<bodhi_zazen> dpkg --remove --force-depends will remove foo and it's depencencies
<DasEi> I try to list ff's dependencies, like in this (outdated) sample : dpkg-deb -I packages/firefox_1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.1-1ubuntu12_i386.deb
<bodhi_zazen> apt-cache showpackage firefox
<DasEi> ah..
<wirechief> i had to use this; alternating with dpkg- --force-depends  packagename  then apt-get -f install  until i finally got all the broken packages removed
<d0htem> showpkg?
<bodhi_zazen> yes
<bodhi_zazen> sorry
<bodhi_zazen> apt-cache showpkg firefox                      05/14/09  6:58 PM Package: firefox Versions:  Reverse Depends:   xfig-doc,firefox   webhttrack,firefox   screenlets,firefox   openoffice.org,firefox   nip2,firefox   mozilla-plugin-pcmanx,firefox   mozilla-openoffice.org,firefox   mozilla-nukeimage,firefox   mozilla-noscript,firefox   mozilla-imagezoom,firefox
<DasEi> thatdid the trick, thx
<bodhi_zazen> Well, if you have broken packages you can be in serious trouble
<bodhi_zazen> usually happens when installing 3rd party .deb
 * wirechief had a package of bandaids with me
<bodhi_zazen> Which gets back to , just because it is a .deb does not mean you should install it :)
<wirechief> bodhi_zazen: well this was with using karmic (it will break things atm)
<st33med> It could be a Debian .deb and break the system
<bodhi_zazen> lol wirechief :)
<bodhi_zazen> mixed repositories or pinning ?
<bodhi_zazen> Our time is up :(
<bodhi_zazen> I hope this was not too fast of an overview
<wirechief> bodhi_zazen: actually have done the update-manager -d to get karmic, i am trying to get the leading edge fix
<wirechief> for my intel
<bodhi_zazen> package management can get complicated fast
<bodhi_zazen> Ah :)
<DasEi> was more then that, nice
<wirechief> bodhi_zazen: i am basically testing freeze issues with intel and giving as much feedback to the people who are tracking the bug
<bodhi_zazen> The intention of these sessions is education and if you all have a topic please add it to the list
<bodhi_zazen> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/FocusGroups/Education/Proposals
<wirechief> bodhi_zazen: thank you for your classroom session i plan on saving if for future references..
<bodhi_zazen> Obviously we can talk a whole hour on some of these topics :)
<bodhi_zazen> we could do a session on installing from source :)
<wirechief> ;)
<bodhi_zazen> a whole session on testing / adding packages to Ubuntu , etc
<st33med> bodhi_zazen, from a .tar or repository? Or both?
<bodhi_zazen> i was thinking both statik
<bodhi_zazen> st33med: :)
<st33med> :D
<d0htem> auto-complete for the lose :p
<bodhi_zazen> first from repositories
<bodhi_zazen> then resolving dependencies
<bodhi_zazen> foo-dev
<bodhi_zazen> build-essential
<bodhi_zazen> and then .tar.gz
<bodhi_zazen> of course that leads to things like gcc ... >:)
<bodhi_zazen> OK, meet again in 2 weeks
* nhandler changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Ubuntu Classroom || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-classroom || Upcoming: 21st May, 18:00 UTC: Reviewing New Packages (mok0), 28th May, 00:00 UTC: Packaging Using CDBS (nhandler) || Run 'date -u' in a terminal to find out the UTC time
<bodhi_zazen> I shall consider installing form source unless there are other suggestions :)
<bodhi_zazen> nhandler: sorry if I botched package management too much :)
<nhandler> No, you did a very nice job bodhi_zazen
<st33med> It's my fault XD
<d0htem> installing from source!! plz
<wirechief> bodhi_zazen:  i would like to see a course on compiling alsa driver  for sound, many need updated drivers for their sound to work after upgrading or installing ubuntu new.
<nhandler> It is difficult explaining package management in simple language
<bodhi_zazen> OK next session - to the source :)
<bodhi_zazen> I have to run, family time :)
<bodhi_zazen> thank you everyone
<wirechief> thanks bodhi_zazen
<st33med> Say hey to the kiddos :D
<bodhi_zazen> I think I need to bite off smaller topics and leave more time for questions :p
<wirechief> ;)
 * st33med thinks about setting up a Python tutorial again...
<d0htem> to hell with py!
<st33med> HISSS
<d0htem> .rb for the win
<st33med> .py ftw
<d0htem> die
<st33med> no u
<Daisuke_Ido> nice one st33med, you killed him.
<st33med> yay
<witcher> what is this room for? classes or queations
<perlluver> classes mainly, I believe
<witcher> oh ok ty
<perlluver> yw
<witcher> do you know what kind of classes
<perlluver> a little bit of everything
<perlluver> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom
<witcher> kk
<perlluver> that might explain it better
<witcher> k ty again
<perlluver> no problem
<witcher>  i just installed ubuntu 2 days ago lol
<perlluver> ah, congrats
<witcher> so far i like it better than xp
<witcher> ty
<witcher> its just so differant
<perlluver> it is
<perlluver> you will get used to it eventually
<witcher> i am running dual OS
<witcher> i hope so
<perlluver> that is good
<witcher> i run xp for gamming lol
<perlluver> if you don't like it you can always go back
<witcher> true
<perlluver> I used to, but I have been all Linux for about 3 years now
<witcher> wow
<perlluver> yeah it has been a fun ride
<witcher> this installing is mostly waht gets me stuck
<witcher> its differant
<perlluver> it got me at first, but I have tried so many systems, that I can install without blinking now
<nhandler> You guys might want to move this conversation to a different channel
<perlluver> sorry nhandler
<witcher> sorry
<witcher> ty for the link perl
<perlluver> yw
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-05-16
<johnP_> is this a help channel?
<pleia2> johnP_: not really, we host classes here, you'll want #ubuntu for support
<johnP_> Oh.. O.k... do you give any classes on using Clonezilla with Ubuntu?
<pleia2> johnP_: no, not currently, the link in the topic has a schedule
<johnP_> K.. thanks..
<mib_crcvm265> anyone see me?
<mib_crcvm265> exit
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-05-17
<spazz135> hey does any one know where the Qimo build project going to be
#ubuntu-classroom 2010-05-17
<hihihi100> hi
<hihihi100> do u give support here?
<gord> hihihi100, no, you want #ubuntu for support with ubuntu
<hihihi100> and whats the purpose of this room?
<imbrandon> hihihi100: its where ubutnu classes are held periodicly
<imbrandon> look at the topic ;)
<hihihi100> any lesson in mind? and when will it be held?
<imbrandon> again , all that info is in topic on the wiki
<hihihi100> noob here
#ubuntu-classroom 2010-05-18
<Guest46355> hi
<MTecknology> !info php5
<ubot2> MTecknology: php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.2-1ubuntu4.1 (lucid), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
#ubuntu-classroom 2010-05-19
<zubin71> Hello, I am selected for working on python-distutils as part of this summers gsoc. :) As most people have difficulty in python packaging and have similar issues,  I(or maybe someone else working on the same project) would love an opportunity to take a class on this. Id like to hear your views on this.
#ubuntu-classroom 2010-05-20
<itnet7> ls
<itnet7> ;-P
<metric1983> Hey
<metric1983>  hey I`ve just installed ubuntu, my first linux distro and got a tiny problem just wondered if someone would mind helping, when i type apt-get install vlc i get a couple of lines of message ending am I root?  I`m guessing this means i have to shove my password in, so erm yeah, what do i need to put in and in what order would be nice to know please.
<itnet7> you would type: sudo apt-get install vlc and use your password
#ubuntu-classroom 2010-05-21
<anub> hi can't see my router and need help connecting to it
<qwebirc51849> hi
<qwebirc51849> I WANT TO RELEASE MY UBUNTU,HOW TO DO?
<ChenHillson> anyone is here
<wladek> Hi
<wladek> I have some error when write "sudo service gdm stop"
<wladek> [  92.104033] [drm:drm_reclaim_locked_buffers] *ERROR reclaim_buffers_locked() deadlock. Please rework this.
<holstein> hey wladek
<holstein> have a look at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/
<holstein> maybe find your local #ubuntu team
<holstein> this channel is not really a 'support' channel
<holstein> i know how frustrating it can be in #ubuntu
<holstein> wladek: why do you need to stop gdm ?
 * holstein shakes fist... "GUKK!!!"
#ubuntu-classroom 2010-05-22
<Angus> Does anyone have time to answer a strange question about ports and browsing?
<kermiac> Angus, you'll have better luck getting support in #ubuntu or #ubuntu-beginners.
<Angus> okay, thanks a lot
#ubuntu-classroom 2011-05-16
<flower> I like to make a package which installs just some files into the system, is there such an example file in an official ubuntu project or outside of it?
<flower> wrong channel?
<serfus> flower, i did'nt get you question but this is not a support channel, it's only used for classrooms... maybe you should try at #ubuntu-devel , they will probably know something about it
<flower> k
<rubenjr> hi i need help
<rubenjr> anybody here?
<rubenjr> wow ubuntu is dead
<mhall119> when did that happen?
<mhall119> it was alive just a minute ago
#ubuntu-classroom 2011-05-19
<jgruber>  -v
#ubuntu-classroom 2011-05-20
<pussy> hello
<pussy> is there any body
<jono> hi everyone
<jono> Q+A with rickspencer3 kicks off in a min
<rickspencer3> hi jono
<jono> hi rickspencer3
<jono> alright, lets give it a minute for the late stragglers to arrive :-)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || Current Session: Q and A with Rick Spencer - Instructors: rickspencer3
<ClassBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/05/20/%23ubuntu-classroom.html following the conclusion of the session.
<jono> OK, let's get this show on the road
<rickspencer3> indeed!
<jono> today we have an exciting Q+A session
<jono> today Rick Spencer, the Ubuntu Engineering Director, the guy responsible for delivering engineering at Canonical for each Ubuntu release, is going to answer your questions
<rickspencer3> hi all
<jono> asking questions is really simple, this is how it works:
<jono>  1. Join #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<jono>  2. Ask you your question and pre-fix it with 'QUESTION'
<jono> for example:
<jono> QUESTION: what are the plans for the Ocelot cycle?
<jono> that's it!
<jono> so, without further ado, get your questions in, folks!
<rickspencer3> hi all
<rickspencer3> I'll do my best to answer any and all question
<rickspencer3> please note, I'm usually great with tech support though :/
<rickspencer3> I can point you to the right places
<rickspencer3> let's see if there are any questions yet
<ClassBot> Bourne23612 asked: will ubuntu be ever be able to play mp3 files?
<rickspencer3> hmm
<rickspencer3> interesting question
<rickspencer3> I play mp3 files all the time on Ubuntu
<rickspencer3> so, the thing about mp3s is that the codec is not totally free
<rickspencer3> and Ubuntu is a Free os, so we don't install mp3 support by default
<rickspencer3> however, of course the developers know that people want mp3s!
<rickspencer3> so, they've made it easy to get mp3 support
<rickspencer3> I think you can even turn on mp3 support from the installer starting in 10.10
<rickspencer3> however, this is not checked by default because many of us, inculding the tech board, we not comforatable with enabling a non-free desktop be default
<rickspencer3> you can also buy supported codecs in software cetner
<rickspencer3> and there are are free codecs supported in universe, as well
<rickspencer3> also, if you try to play an mp3, Ubuntu should try to install support for you, but to be honest, I don't think we've given that part of the experience much attention
<ClassBot> bcurtiswx_ asked: how'd you get where you are now? did you start in bugs, or devel, or pacakging, or d) none of the above ?
<rickspencer3> hi bcurtiswx_
<rickspencer3> so, I think you're asking "how did I get to be director"
<rickspencer3> I took a "none of the above" route
<rickspencer3> brace yourself bcurtiswx_, this is a long story
<rickspencer3> I'll try for a short version
<rickspencer3> I started with computers when I was about 12
<rickspencer3> at that time, all you could really do with a 'puter was program it and use the programs you wrote
<rickspencer3> we distributed programs via listings
<rickspencer3> that is, to distribute software, we printed the source code and sent it int he mail!
<rickspencer3> years later, a learned all about program management and stuff during an amost 10 year stint at Microsoct
<rickspencer3> Microsoft*
<rickspencer3> which is what brought me to Seattle
<rickspencer3> however, some years ago, I fell in love with open software, so, I'm sure you can imagine that this limited my options at Microsoft, so I quit to get into Free Software
<rickspencer3> I got a job running a development team that used, but did not create (much) free software
<rickspencer3> then about 3 years ago, I saw Canonical was hiring for a Desktop Engineering Manager
<rickspencer3> I applied on teh website, and Keybuck hired me!
<rickspencer3> meantime, I had been writing a lot of code for Ubuntu related projects
<rickspencer3> I had started a project to make programming for Ubuntu as easier than programming with Visual Studio
<rickspencer3> so I had this body of work and a vision for the product and all this management experience
<rickspencer3> then the desktop team took really good care of me
<rickspencer3> really tought me all about teamwork, how to build Ubuntu, etc...
<rickspencer3> then the Ubuntu team at Canonical got really big, and Ubuntu Engineering needed a director, and I got that job
<rickspencer3> (I left out lots of juicy bits, but I guess the heart of the answer is that I cast my lot with Ubuntu, quit my job, and started a project that interested me)
<rickspencer3> phew
 * rickspencer3 sips water from cup
<ClassBot> badday asked: Are you planning to use Thunderbird instead of Evolution in the future?
<rickspencer3> not my call!
<rickspencer3> I'm not on the desktop team anymore :(
<rickspencer3> *sniff*
<rickspencer3> I would ask jasoncwarner, or email the ubuntu-desktop list if you want to discuss that
<rickspencer3> I don't hve a strong opinion, personally, I like evo fine
<ClassBot> pantaloons asked: it is hard to get started in android development on ubuntu because java setup is difficult. do you plan to work with google to make this a more smooth process without the terminal involved?
<rickspencer3> not that I know of
<rickspencer3> I'd like to see some investment in Ubuntu as a platform for developing for other platforms, but this hasn't risen to the top of Canonical's priorities yet
<rickspencer3> if a community led effort starts around this, I'd love to know in case there are things we can do to help
<ClassBot> nigelb asked: As Engineering Director, what does your day to day job entail?
<rickspencer3> well, I spend a lot of time on the phone, tbh
<rickspencer3> I see my job largley as a supporting role, to help Ubuntu Engineers (employed by Canonical or not) to meet their goals with Ubuntu
<rickspencer3> but I also find myself doing a lot of talking with other managers at Canonical who would like Ubuntu to do certain things
<rickspencer3> talking to Ubuntu engineers to make sure that everyone is rowing in the same direction
<rickspencer3> etc...
<rickspencer3> so, a lot of listening
<rickspencer3> a lot of email
<rickspencer3> pretty boring now that I am talking about it ;)
<ClassBot> badday asked: Are there concrete plans to improve working together with debain so that both can profit from recent developements?
<rickspencer3> I;m not 100% certain which recent developments you are referring to
<rickspencer3> but most of the work that I see going on to make the Ubuntu <-> Debian relationship more and more mutual beneficial happens at the engineer to engineer level
<rickspencer3> in general, I see a strong debian resulting in a strong Ubuntu, and visa versa
<rickspencer3> so I am supportive off efforts to, for instance, work a package into Ubuntu via debian, or whatever
<rickspencer3> then there is teh Dex project
<rickspencer3> but that's not Ubuntu specific
<ClassBot> primefalcon asked: I want to know is if the freezing issue with 11.04 on an ati graphics driver has been solved yet?
<rickspencer3> urk
<rickspencer3> well, ATI tends to give open source distros a bit of heartache due to the closed development of their drivers
<rickspencer3> so, I don;t know if you are referring to the community developed driver, or the closed driver
<rickspencer3> in any case, I'm sorry it's freezing for, but I don't know if that specific issue has been solved
<rickspencer3> launchpad would be able to answer your question better than I could
<ClassBot> bleiz asked: i have a little problem with my ubuntu 11.04.When I reduce a window, it leaves traces on the screen, how to solve it?
<rickspencer3> sorry, dunno, I would check if a bug has been logged
<rickspencer3> sounds annoying though, sorry about that
<ClassBot> asif_ asked: I really want to get involved withd ubuntu. I have set up my username and everything but I cant find any code to assist me. Any idea where i can get a start
<rickspencer3> hi asif_
<rickspencer3> I hope you find it welcoming and fun to contribute to Ubuntu
<rickspencer3> I'm sorry that you are finding it frustrating to get started
<rickspencer3> in fact, we talked about this problem quite a bit at the last Ubuntu Developer Summit
<rickspencer3> different kinds of people want to contribute in different ways, and it can be hard to see how to get started
<rickspencer3> when you say you "can't find any code" this suggest to me that you are seeking to contribute via coding, as apposed to packaging, documentation, artwork, etc...
<rickspencer3> I would suggest, perhaps, joining an irc channel for an application that you are interested in
<rickspencer3> and asking how to help
<rickspencer3> however, without knowing more specifics, it's hard for me to say
<rickspencer3> feel free to PM later if you want to talk more, at least I should be able to connect you iwth someone to help yuo get started
<ClassBot> primefalcon asked: Actually I do have one solid question since LTS releases are supposed to be the more stable releases why aren't these pushed towards the new users rather than the standard releases
<rickspencer3> well ...
<rickspencer3> there are different view points on this
<rickspencer3> the LTS are more stable in the sense that they are supported longer
<rickspencer3> for example, with security updates
<rickspencer3> so, once the problems are shaken out of the release, the release is more durable in taht sense
<rickspencer3> however, the Free Desktop moves fast!
<rickspencer3> every 6 months a new kernel supports new hardware, for example
<rickspencer3> apps are upgraded
<rickspencer3> etc...
<rickspencer3> so, there is some benefit to staying with the current release
<rickspencer3> however, I understand what you are saying
<rickspencer3> the implication is that Ubuntu quality is not always sufficient for a new user, adn this causes frustration for the user, and makes it hard to support them
<rickspencer3> I want us to take the approach of fixing that problem
<rickspencer3> strive to make every release suitable for a new user!
<ClassBot> Bourne23612 asked: i hate to say this but video quality is not as crisp in ubuntu as in windows.will anything be done about it?
<rickspencer3> well, if it's true, please don't "hate to say it"
<rickspencer3> I mean, it's not trolling or anything if you're pointing out an area of improvement, especially if it's said in the spirit of teamwork and with a willingness to help
<rickspencer3> so, hmmm
<rickspencer3> I'm not sure specifically what you are referring to us "video quality"
<rickspencer3> if it's that graphics chip support is not as great as it could be
<rickspencer3> I totally agree with you
<rickspencer3> fortunately, Ubuntu has a thriving xorg team
<rickspencer3> and they are growing and this is getting better each time
<rickspencer3> and they have some ineteresting proposals to get more stable graphics support in each release, while also finding a way to support new video hardware
<rickspencer3> I suggest that you look into joining the xorg-edgers team to get involved
<rickspencer3> but, they are looking at options such as staying one xorg version behind each release to get the quality of that release
<rickspencer3> but then packaging the current xorg for folks who need that for their hardware
<rickspencer3> also, bryceh, RAOF, sarvat, tselliot, and others have been engaging with chip vendors directly to discuss aligning development models with Free Desktop release schedules and such
<ClassBot> RevSpecies116 asked: Is Ubuntu moving away from Mono use?
<rickspencer3> It always interests me how the discussion around mono can get emotional and political, and rarely looks at it's technical merits
<rickspencer3> in any case, I don't think anything has changed in Ubuntu's position wrt mono
<rickspencer3> so long as useful programs are written in it, and the terms under which the technology is available is Free, Ubuntu will choose mono apps if that is in the best interests of the user
<rickspencer3> for example, the desktop team moved to Banshee in 10.10, because they thought that was best for hte user, the switched to a mono app
<rickspencer3> previously, they switched from f-spot to shotwell, so moved away from a mono app
<ClassBot> cprofitt asked: what is the status of the project to make development as easy on Ubuntu as it is on Windows with Visual Studio?
<rickspencer3> so, I will answer this as crisp as possible, because once I start talking about it, it's hard for me to stop
<rickspencer3> :)
<rickspencer3> when I joined Canonical, I worked with some community folks to start a project, which ended up being called "quickly"
<rickspencer3> this is a set of commands and boiler plate code that get you developing in a short period of time, and also makes things like packaging and using PPAs really easy
<rickspencer3> like:
<rickspencer3> $quickly package
<rickspencer3> is the command for making a deb file
<rickspencer3> we've also started http://developer.ubuntu.com
<rickspencer3> both of these projects are about half done
<rickspencer3> this has been pretty much all community driven to date
<rickspencer3> for example, I work on these on nights and weekends only
<rickspencer3> other folks, like didrocks, and mterry do find some paid time to contribute
<rickspencer3> and their are some stellar contributors who don't work for Canonical
<rickspencer3> so, try out quickly, check out the web site ...
<rickspencer3> and join the community if you think you can help make it all better
<rickspencer3> :)
<ClassBot> pantaloons asked: in the keynote at uds mark said that android and ios have got millions of new users and ubuntu hasn't, why do you personally think that is?
<rickspencer3> well, there is no one reason
<rickspencer3> but I think one thing is that ios doesn't sell on OS, they sell devices with an OS on them
<rickspencer3> same with android
<rickspencer3> currently, Canonical works with OEMs to sell desktops and laptops and netbooks with Ubuntu pre-isntalled
<rickspencer3> btu that is a really hard market to break into, due to certain *cough* situations *cough*
<rickspencer3> also, for android, phone companies pour millions into advertising
<rickspencer3> because they want the phone customers
<rickspencer3> so, Ubuntu lacks that kind of marketing muscle yet
<rickspencer3> however, I think Ubuntu will get there
<rickspencer3> if not Ubuntu, then another Free OS, will
<ClassBot> texastwister asked: Why the change from Eucalyptus to OpenStack for cloud management? How will Ubuntu stand out from other distros (more established in the Enterprise space) who are also focusing on OpenStack?
<rickspencer3> well, first, the change is just in the default
<rickspencer3> so, to be crystal clear, the server team and Canonical still support Eucalyptus
<rickspencer3> In terms of differentiation
<rickspencer3> the Server team has a really good start
<rickspencer3> first, Ubuntu is very popular as a cloud guest
<rickspencer3> so, this creates a natural affinity for use as a cloud host
<rickspencer3> secondly, ORCHESTRA!
<rickspencer3> Ubuntu Server has inherited Ubuntu's maniacal focus on users
<rickspencer3> even if the user is a dev-ops engineer, they still desever great user-centered design
<rickspencer3> and orchestra and related tools like ensemble will deliver that ease of use and power
<rickspencer3> (imnsho) :)
<ClassBot> primefalcon asked: Why is the polling option that tracks user installs not installed by default, wouldn't it be a lot easier way to track ubuntu usage?
<rickspencer3> so, there are a couple of ways that this could be done
<ClassBot> There are 10 minutes remaining in the current session.
<rickspencer3> one way was a totally anonymous counting system called "census"
<rickspencer3> I like the idea of knowing more precicely how many users Ubuntu has
<rickspencer3> however, a significant subset of the community was not comforatable going down this path
<rickspencer3> as a community distro, I felt that the feedback was that such counting moving away from some hard to articulate core values of Ubuntu
<rickspencer3> so, I while the information will be valuable, I don't think doing it by default is the right thing to do
<rickspencer3> it's not too precise, more of a gut feel
<ClassBot> rhodz asked: Is there any plans (if not existing) that Ubuntu will make it to a Mobile Version?
<rickspencer3> well, Ubuntu *is* a mobile version, in that it is designed to work on desktops, laptops, and netbooks
<rickspencer3> and, if I may be so bold, I believe it works quite well
<rickspencer3> I think Unity could be extended to other mobile form factors too
<rickspencer3> and in fact, some company has released Ubuntu on a tablet, I think
<rickspencer3> if you're interested in a proper mobile derivative though, that would be an interesting community project, I think
<ClassBot> RevSpecies116 asked: Will there be a working backported version of Unity with support for 10.04LTS
<rickspencer3> I don't think Canonical has any plans for this, and I think it would be hard to do
<ClassBot> There are 5 minutes remaining in the current session.
<rickspencer3> that said, someone may do it
<ClassBot> primefalcon asked: Banshee works great in 11.04 however when I try to install it on 10.10 it takes over opening of folders rather than nautilus (even in the places menu), is there an easy fix for this
<rickspencer3> wow, that sounds like an annoying bug
<rickspencer3> I'm not sure how to fix that, I bet it's in the GUI somewhere
<rickspencer3> I bet someone in #ubuntu would help
<rickspencer3> or you could log a bug
<rickspencer3> or find one in lp
<rickspencer3> sorry about that
<ClassBot> Omega asked: What are the things you are looking forward to the most in Ocelot?
<rickspencer3> well, last cycle was a lot of big changes in the UI
<rickspencer3> this cycle I have 2 core gaols for the project
<rickspencer3> 1. Invest in our community
<rickspencer3>  - ensure that existing core contributors can contribute efficiently and have fun doing so
<rickspencer3>  - make it easier for new folks to join
<rickspencer3> 1. Quality
<rickspencer3> Canonical is investing a lot to help us raise the quality for Ubuntu, and I am very excited to see that bear fruit
<ClassBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/05/20/%23ubuntu-classroom.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat ||
<nigelb> thanks for the session rickspencer3 :)
<rickspencer3> thank you nigelb it was my pleasure
#ubuntu-classroom 2011-05-21
<glavkos> howdy
#ubuntu-classroom 2012-05-18
<Dead_AssClown> hello
<Dead_AssClown> new user
<Dead_AssClown> my wifi isn't working
<philipballew> Dead_AssClown, tru #ubuntu or #ubuntu-beginners or www.askubuntu.com
<philipballew> noone to support here :)
#ubuntu-classroom 2012-05-20
<Igmu> Is there a channel that I may get assistance with installing Edubuntu 12.04 over USB. The bootloader starts, but booting is asking for /cdrom/.... How do I change this to my USB drive?
<LordOfTime> Igmu:  try #ubuntu
<Igmu> I am in #ubuntu. no response yet.
<LordOfTime> then patience :)
<Igmu> ty
#ubuntu-classroom 2013-05-17
<netlar> What is the channel for?
<JoseeAntonioR> netlar: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom
#ubuntu-classroom 2015-05-12
<ScriptMonkey00> Anyone currently around for a brief discussion?
